# What are you doing.... NOW?



## chrismar

Thought it'd be a fun thread to post random things that you just happen to be doing right NOW. Pictures are always nice, but not necessary.


----------



## chrismar

I'll start...

Sitting on the porch, looking over the lawn, drinking a beer and watching the kids play basketball with the neighbor kids.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sitting in a hotel room. #excitement!


----------



## Redtenchu

Just got home from work, have a beer and a sandwich in my hand catching up on the TLF. Pondering my HOC of 0.300 on these long days.


----------



## Topcat

Looking at the Ego Lithium Ion Trimmer - thinking it would be a great Father's day gift.


----------



## chrismar

Watching my son's soccer game... in the rain.


----------



## ericgautier

Just got back from the gym and eating an egg white delight mcmuffin. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Sitting stopped in road construction traffic. 
Good time to check TLF


----------



## dfw_pilot

^^^ Love that big sky country.


----------



## J_nick

Just left Walmart :evil: man I hate that place


----------



## Mightyquinn

Sitting around the house getting stuff done on the inside since it has been raining off and on for the last few hours. I guess tomorrow after church will be my lawn day unless it starts to clear up outside. Oh and I'm checking TLF occasionally too !


----------



## gijoe4500

Taking a break from the 100+ degree heat and high humidity. Am working on laying 6 pallets of emerald zoysia, solo. And its kicking my ***.


----------



## chrismar

J_nick said:


> Just left Walmart :evil: man I hate that place


Ugh... I feel your pain. Was just in one yesterday.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Topcat said:


> Looking at the Ego Lithium Ion Trimmer - thinking it would be a great Father's day gift.


I love it! But I have to send it back lol my brother in law let me try his. So freaking quiet. I dont trim half the time because the Stihl is so obnoxiously loud lol.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I was holding the super cranky 2 year old. Reading TLF got him quiet =P


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> I was holding the super cranky 2 year old. Reading TLF got him quiet =P


#dadwin


----------



## chrismar

Admiring the double rainbow...


----------



## tbdh20

Following the Western States 100 2017.


----------



## chrismar

The Mrs is putting the kids to bed while I sit by the fire pit and enjoy a nice beverage.


----------



## ales_gantar

Drinkimg a beer and looking at the stone quarry from which the stones for building the White house came, or so they say. Cheers.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ales_gantar said:


> Drinkimg a beer and looking at the stone quarry from which the stones for building the White house came, or so they say. Cheers.


Have one for everyone at TLF :thumbup:

And "they" are correct, the stone that built the White House is from Croatia!


----------



## ales_gantar

Watching the news IN CROATIA to see where the boarder between our countries lies and if we are at war.
The Balkans.
I want to die right now.
Hope they let us out of their country on sunday.


----------



## J_nick

ales_gantar said:


> Watching the news IN CROATIA to see where the boarder between our countries lies and if we are at war.
> The Balkans.
> I want to die right now.
> Hope they let us out of their country on sunday.


 :shock: hope you and your family make it home!


----------



## Mightyquinn

ales_gantar said:


> Watching the news IN CROATIA to see where the boarder between our countries lies and if we are at war.
> The Balkans.
> I want to die right now.
> Hope they let us out of their country on sunday.


Sorry to hear that. I wasn't aware of any conflict in that area. Hope you have a safe journey home.


----------



## ales_gantar

Old man talking and young men dying.
I hope our side won't try to implement the court's decision with my blood.


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks.
It's from a dispute when we decided we don't like Jugoslavija no more. *me opening a beer*


Mightyquinn said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the news IN CROATIA to see where the boarder between our countries lies and if we are at war.
> The Balkans.
> I want to die right now.
> Hope they let us out of their country on sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I wasn't aware of any conflict in that area. Hope you have a safe journey home.
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

Drinking a beer in Croatia.


----------



## SGrabs33

Morning coffee @ Lake Keowee SC


----------



## chrismar

Just threw some ribs on the smoker for this afternoon!


----------



## Ware

chrismar said:


> Just threw some ribs on the smoker for this afternoon!


I'm a big fan of the WSM. :nod:


----------



## MrMeaner

enjoying a tasty beverage - looking at my pergola I just stained which was long over due


----------



## nagol

Went to a firework show tonight


----------



## ahartzell

Anesthesia....


----------



## chrismar

Ware said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw some ribs on the smoker for this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of the WSM. :nod:
Click to expand...

I am too. I do wish the middle rack cooked as well as the top rack though. It's tricky to do a rack rotation when they're loaded up.


----------



## ales_gantar

Smoking ouside and looking at lightning striking all around me, and checking the radar images. 🎉


----------



## ales_gantar

Wow, the lights went out.
I hear thunder.
I hear Wagner.
Aaaand only 26% batery left.


----------



## ales_gantar

Ok, lights came back.
Bummer.


----------



## chrismar

At the Victory brew pup drinkin some brews and eating some food.


----------



## wardconnor

Enjoying this vantage point for the next 10 days or so. No lawn work for me. Lake Blaine Montana.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wardconnor said:


> Enjoying this vantage point for the next 10 days or so. No lawn work for me. Lake Blaine Montana.


Boy, that's a nice view!


----------



## pennstater2005

Activating a credit card online........what?...that's what I'm doing 

Aside from a bit of a lawn care nut I'm also a credit card churner!


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm also a credit card churner!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a credit card churner!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You're a churner?! I thought I would stop after a few years but the bonuses keep coming. Hell, I've done the same card twice :twisted:


----------



## dfw_pilot

I like churned butter better than churned cards. I like the idea, and think it's a great way to make some extra cash if you can stay on top of it. I tend to get too busy to do it well, so I only have one card.


----------



## pennstater2005

^ Easy cash at that. I'm at about $2500 for the year in sign up bonuses (sign up myself then wife for each card). And I'm still too cheap to water my lawn :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a credit card churner!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a churner?! I thought I would stop after a few years but the bonuses keep coming. Hell, I've done the same card twice :twisted:
Click to expand...

/r/churning is your friend.


----------



## pennstater2005

Thinking about my dying grass at home


----------



## chrismar

Whatching some hot air balloons take off:


----------



## Ware




----------



## pennstater2005

Sitting at work mindlessly browsing TLF..................


----------



## g-man

Another hard day at the office. Speedo (TLF green) pictures are not uploading. I will try later.

PS
I need some round up, too much Bermuda here.


----------



## pennstater2005

Waiting for the wife to get home to scalp and rake the reno. Just about impossible with 3 kids!


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Another hard day at the office. Speedo (TLF green) pictures are not uploading. *I will try later.*


Wait here just one second... I'm not having any trouble uploading my TLF green speedo pics. What seems to be the problem there?

Did you keep trying? I'm guessing you gave up.


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hard day at the office. Speedo (TLF green) pictures are not uploading. *I will try later.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wait here just one second... I'm not having any trouble uploading my TLF green speedo pics. What seems to be the problem there?
> 
> Did you keep trying? I'm guessing you gave up.
Click to expand...

🙈


----------



## Redtenchu

Donating some blood.


----------



## ericgautier

Had to pause mowing to tend to the fire.


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> Did you keep trying? I'm guessing you gave up.


Sorry to keep you waiting. Here is the speedo picture.


----------



## jayhawk

Ware said:


>


Missed you by a week! Had dinner in Rosemary but stayed in mirmar


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep trying? I'm guessing you gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting. Here is the speedo picture.
Click to expand...

Ha ha


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed you by a week! Had dinner in Rosemary but stayed in mirmar
Click to expand...

Cool. We just returned home today - it was a good trip. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Morning coffee time.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Morning coffee time.


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Broke down and bought a thatching rake. Time to get to work.


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> Broke down and bought a thatching rake. Time to get to work.


OOOOOOOOHH Yeah. Now were talking. I want your thoughts after a days work with it..


----------



## pennstater2005

Dude! I should've listened to you right away! That thing rocks. A pain in my *** but it rocks


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> Dude! I should've listened to you right away! That thing rocks. A pain in my @ss but it rocks


Yep. Its the right tool for the job. I can only persuade so hard. I am happy to see it working well for you.

I love that tool. It works later on as well when you need to reseed some bald areas that got washed away or did not grow in.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sitting on the beach taking a day to relax and thinking about this: _there are more atoms in my hand than there are grains of sand on all the world's beaches._


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> Sitting on the beach taking a day to relax and thinking about this: _there are more atoms in my hand than there are grains of sand on all the world's beaches._


Nice!


----------



## J_nick

Getting paint and wood to replace the fascia boards on the house. It's going to be a fun weekend :|


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Waiting on UPS to deliver my roller so I can install it and mow the front yard. Why is it that when you have a package they wait until the end of the day but when you're expecting nothing they show up at noon?


----------



## g-man

Trying to grill some burgers. Ran out of gas. :x

Fired up the charcoal.


----------



## J_nick

Just finished up swapping blades on my lawn tractor. Long due for a new set but it's not easy finding blades for a mower that's 25 years old. I bought a couple extra sets of blades for my zero turn last year before it started burning oil to an unacceptable level. The G3's had the correct size mounting hole but they are .5" wider and 1.5" longer. I decided they weren't doing any good sitting on the shelf so away to the chop saw to remove .75" from each side :twisted: mounted them and tried to get the blades to touch and they have acceptable clearance between each other. I still went ahead and staggered them 90* to each other but being belt drive I expect them to slip and move around. Test run tomorrow after work.


----------



## Stegs

trying to think of a business name for my lawncare business. I want to start one. just cant think of a good/classy name without sounding like a 12 year old that cuts grass with a lawnboy


----------



## jayhawk

Stegs said:


> trying to think of a business name for my lawncare business. I want to start one. just cant think of a good/classy name without sounding like a 12 year old that cuts grass with a lawnboy


Precision ....
TurfPride...


----------



## Stegs

Those are good. I live right near lake michigan, so i was thinking along the lines of :

West Michigan Turf
Big Lake lawn care
shoreline lawn care

I like big lake lawn care the best, however there is a big lake(s) lawn care on the other side of the state (detroit area)

Big Lake lawn care name is available on the michigan website....but i dont want any legal problems....just want to cut some lawns, and make some extra money


----------



## J_nick

Wouldn't the "Big Lake" be Lake Superior?


----------



## BXMurphy

So... I pulled out an overgrown rose hedge. It was murder! Much to my surprise, I found an old chain-link fence post stub sticking 4" above grade. How I didn't hit it with the mower all these years is beyond me.

I dug down 6"-8" and went at it with a grinder... hoping to just get the thing below ground and bury it. I went at it for three and a half hours over two days and only got halfway through it.

Frustrated, I thought I'd just whack it with a three-pound hammer and bend it back and forth until it finally snapped off. I hit it two or three times and it loosened right up! I reached down, gave it a tug, and out came a big ten inch... of pipe!

Man, if I had just done that from the beginning... <sigh>


----------



## BXMurphy

J_nick said:


> I still went ahead and staggered them 90* to each other but being belt drive I expect them to slip and move around. Test run tomorrow after work.


Like my Grammy would say, "Watch that you don't put an eye out!"


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Stegs said:


> Those are good. I live right near lake michigan, so i was thinking along the lines of :
> 
> West Michigan Turf
> Big Lake lawn care
> shoreline lawn care
> 
> I like big lake lawn care the best, however there is a big lake(s) lawn care on the other side of the state (detroit area)
> 
> Big Lake lawn care name is available on the michigan website....but i dont want any legal problems....just want to cut some lawns, and make some extra money


You could use the name that I had with my business back in High School, "Rollin' Razor". I printed up some business cards on neon green paper, and had my phone number and the words "I will cut your lawn for ________." I would write in the amount for what I would charge the customer, and would ride my bike around, looking for uncut yards on Wednesday, and would put the card on the front door. I go so much business from those cards, it was well worth my time and effort. Paid for itself by the first weekend.


----------



## Stegs

Colonel K0rn said:


> Stegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are good. I live right near lake michigan, so i was thinking along the lines of :
> 
> West Michigan Turf
> Big Lake lawn care
> shoreline lawn care
> 
> I like big lake lawn care the best, however there is a big lake(s) lawn care on the other side of the state (detroit area)
> 
> Big Lake lawn care name is available on the michigan website....but i dont want any legal problems....just want to cut some lawns, and make some extra money
> 
> 
> 
> You could use the name that I had with my business back in High School, "Rollin' Razor". I printed up some business cards on neon green paper, and had my phone number and the words "I will cut your lawn for ________." I would write in the amount for what I would charge the customer, and would ride my bike around, looking for uncut yards on Wednesday, and would put the card on the front door. I go so much business from those cards, it was well worth my time and effort. Paid for itself by the first weekend.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer! Im kicking around a few names right now....Ill keep this in mind lol


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking at this note my wife put in my lunch!!


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Looking at this note my wife put in my lunch!!


Awesome wife. That deserves a standing ovation!


----------



## g-man

^ that's great.


----------



## pennstater2005

It made me laugh. She's been watering faithfully for me twice a day while I'm at work.


----------



## BXMurphy

Sounds like pennstater2005 is growing a nice family, too! Good for him!

I put down Milo at bag rate and calibrated my Chapin 6005 hose-end in preparation for my first-ever app of yucca, kelp, humic acid, SLES, and molasses (it's a soil conditioner). Waiting for results of a soil test.

Very excited to get serious about my lawn with much gratitude to TLF! Thank you to everyone for your help!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Drinking a tropical torpedo out of a bud light pint glass.


----------



## wardconnor

Watching the American League Wild Card game.

GO YANKEES

All Rise


----------



## William

Working and surfing . . thelawnforum.com!


----------



## pennstater2005

William said:


> Working and surfing . . thelawnforum.com!


Nice! Me too :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I'm at Disney for fall break and I'm mentally calculating how much fertilizer they must use on all of this landscape areas. The budget to keep this place looking good must be huge.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> I'm at Disney for fall break and I'm mentally calculating how much fertilizer they must use on all of this landscape areas. The budget to keep this place looking good must be huge.


You might be lawn obsessed if.....?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Trying to help my brother troubleshoot a Honda Odyssey FL250... it's a 2 stroke ATV, and not like the minivan that I own.


----------



## g-man

wardconnor said:


> You might be lawn obsessed if.....?


I am g-man and I am a lawncalohic.

I was looking at their sprinklers (rain bird sprays). They had proper head to head coverage of the shrubs. I could not see crabgrass or other weeds (outside Bermuda) in their lawns. It looks like an unlimited budget.

It is funny that once you know what to look at, you can't stop noticing all the details. Now back to this 15min line.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> I am g-man and I am a lawncalohic...


Did you put some Bermuda sprigs in your pocket to take home and plant?


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am g-man and I am a lawncalohic...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put some Bermuda sprigs in your pocket to take home and plant?
Click to expand...

Ha ha. This is hilarious 😂


----------



## ken-n-nancy

pennstater2005 said:


> Looking at this note my wife put in my lunch!!


Missed this previously -- your wife is definitely a keeper!


----------



## pennstater2005

ken-n-nancy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this note my wife put in my lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed this previously -- your wife is definitely a keeper!
Click to expand...

That she is!


----------



## g-man

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am g-man and I am a lawncalohic...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put some Bermuda sprigs in your pocket to take home and plant?
Click to expand...

I sadi lawncalohic not weedalohic. 

There is some bermuda here, but it mostly st. Augustin.


----------



## Ware

Watching the live stream of Chris Stapleton performing at ACL...

https://youtu.be/X9BN8A4JYcM


----------



## pennstater2005

Double rainbow looking out my backyard!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

pennstater2005 said:


> Double rainbow looking out my backyard!


Sweet!

Great picture for showing Alexander's dark band!


----------



## pennstater2005

ken-n-nancy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double rainbow looking out my backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Great picture for showing Alexander's dark band!
Click to expand...

Hey! That's or pretty neat K&N. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ware

Watching some YouTube videos with friends...


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Watching some YouTube videos with friends...


Me Too!


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching some YouTube videos with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Too!
Click to expand...

👍

I need to make more vids but.... My season is all but over.

I actually like making the videos which surprises me because I normally hate being on camera.


----------



## g-man

Today I made my wife sad.

How? I fixed the washer. She wanted to replace it with a matching dryer.

It was only a worn clutch. $15 from Amazon. The reel mower budget just went up.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ...The reel mower budget just went up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Blowing out the gutters with the Stihl leaf blower gutter attachment kit. It's sweet. No more ladders for me for the gutters.


----------



## Pete1313

Building an engine... not as fun as working on the yard or fixing up reel mowers...


----------



## pennstater2005

Pete1313 said:


> Building an engine... not as fun as working on the yard or fixing up reel mowers...


That looks fun! What do you do?


----------



## Pete1313

Hyundai auto tech


----------



## g-man

You are rebuilding an engine from stratch? Those are not just bought?

By the way, I don't like the plastic chain guides. Something else to break.


----------



## Pete1313

pennstater2005 said:


> That looks fun!


It is only fun the first couple times you do it.



g-man said:


> You are rebuilding an engine from stratch? Those are not just bought?
> 
> By the way, I don't like the plastic chain guides. Something else to break.


Longblocks are only available on current production vehicles. This is out of a 2011 Santa Fe and is no longer a current engine. Looks like something got picked up in the oil pump assembly, locked it up, and cracked the housing. With metal everywhere in the engine, it all has to get replaced. Hyundai has shortblocks available, but the head needs to be built, and everything else assembled.










I agree on the plastic guides, and assume manufacturers do that to keep chain noise down. Although I have never seen one break.


----------



## pennstater2005

My wife has a Hyundai. 100k and so far flawless. (Except a little rust above the RR wheel well).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Pete, that looks awfully crunchy. You should post that up on /r/justrolledintotheshop. I love that subreddit. I get to see some stuff that reminds me of the time when I turned wrenches. I think some of the most bizarre things I've seen was 1: pulling a pair of channel lock pliers out of a tire on a Tacoma and 2: pulling a kitten out of the wheel well of a car that came in for an oil change after the driver had travelled 20 miles to get their oil changed.


----------



## g-man

That looks bad. I haven't rebuild an engine in years. It is fun but the first few times.

Nissan engines have those plastic guides. They break and you have to take the chain off to replace a $3 part. There are you tube videos of identifying the noise.


----------



## Pete1313

pennstater2005 said:


> My wife has a Hyundai. 100k and so far flawless. (Except a little rust above the RR wheel well).


Glad You are enjoying your Hyundai! Numerous Hyundai vehicles in our family as well. They are a good car, but by working on them everyday, you get to see the "uglies".



Colonel K0rn said:


> Pete, that looks awfully crunchy. You should post that up on /r/justrolledintotheshop. I love that subreddit. I get to see some stuff that reminds me of the time when I turned wrenches. I think some of the most bizarre things I've seen was 1: pulling a pair of channel lock pliers out of a tire on a Tacoma and 2: pulling a kitten out of the wheel well of a car that came in for an oil change after the driver had travelled 20 miles to get their oil changed.


I will have to check that out!.. Did the kitten survive? Or was it done for?



g-man said:


> That looks bad. I haven't rebuild an engine in years. It is fun but the first few times.
> 
> Nissan engines have those plastic guides. They break and you have to take the chain off to replace a $3 part. There are you tube videos of identifying the noise.


That does suck.. hours of labor for a $3 part.


----------



## pennstater2005

Just finished taking all the patio furniture into the garage and got the interior garage nice and organized. Snowblower is out and ready to go when needed. All I've got left is a few leaves hanging on the trees to mulch in. I'm just about done.


----------



## J_nick

Watching the winter X games. Back when I would go snowboarding every weekend I could do some 540's and 360's with grabs but that was about it. These guys are absolutely nuts


----------



## g-man

540 in Oklahoma?

I agree they are nuts.


----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


> 540 in Oklahoma?
> 
> I agree they are nuts.


 :lol: I was living in Wyoming at the time.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Not exactly now, but was doing this last night.



















Getting the fence cleaned up in preparation for staining.

Lesson learned, don't wait on staining a fence.... do it right after its built.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


>


Kamado Joe!


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamado Joe!
Click to expand...

Yes sir! Being from Texas it might be somewhat a sin to smoke a brisket on it vs an offset stick burner, but I can load that Joe with lump and put my Party Q on it and forget about it for 10-12 hours, and then end I've got a great brisket.


----------



## pennstater2005

Eating lunch at work watching "Bob's Burgers" on the iPhone.


----------



## Mightyquinn

pennstater2005 said:


> Eating lunch at work watching "Bob's Burgers" on the iPhone.


My wife and I LOVE Bob's Burgers!! :thumbup: It's a great show with corny jokes :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Mightyquinn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eating lunch at work watching "Bob's Burgers" on the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I LOVE Bob's Burgers!! :thumbup: It's a great show with corny jokes :lol:
Click to expand...

Louise is my favorite!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm replacing my Macbook Air battery. I really like Macsales for all my Mac replacement parts. Often times, their quality is better than Apple's.










Watching the supplied video makes the change dead simple.

[media]https://vimeo.com/150926323[/media]


----------



## Mightyquinn

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm replacing my Macbook Air battery. I really like Macsales for all my Mac replacement parts. Often times, their quality is better than Apple's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the supplied video makes the change dead simple.
> 
> [media]https://vimeo.com/150926323[/media]


I too am a fan of macsales.com and have used them several times over the years.


----------



## chrismar

Not exactly now, but a few hours ago...

Tapped a few of my maple trees!


----------



## pennstater2005

Eating animal crackers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Watching Shaun White get vindication by taking home his 3rd Gold Medal in the Winter Olympics. Good for him. I always enjoy watching athletes pull out all the stops and go for broke when the medal is in their reach.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Eating animal crackers.


 :lol:


----------



## Llano Estacado

Spent yesterday afternoon staining my fence. Got one side done, still have a ways to go.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon staining my fence...


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## mmacejko

Praying my wife will turn off Grays Anatomy and go to bed so I can watch some college basketball....,


----------



## pennstater2005

mmacejko said:


> Praying my wife will turn off Grays Anatomy and go to bed so I can watch some college basketball....,


I was watching on my phone earlier through the app. You get 3 hours free.


----------



## mmacejko

pennstater2005 said:


> mmacejko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praying my wife will turn off Grays Anatomy and go to bed so I can watch some college basketball....,
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching on my phone earlier through the app. You get 3 hours free.
Click to expand...

Thanks but I'd rather watch on my 65" tv vs my old iPhone!! Haha! :lol:


----------



## g-man

Ha! I had two phones and a TV watching. Otherwise I would be at a sport bar. The wife is used to March madness and FIFA by now.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Hanging out waiting on the pork butt to get past the stall.


----------



## pennstater2005

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Hanging out waiting on the pork butt to get past the stall.


Nice setup! Last one I did had a very long stall at 180°. Worth the wait though!


----------



## FRD135i




----------



## pennstater2005

Smoking an Oliva Serie O and smoking a chicken with mesquite hardwood. Oh, and drinking a beer listening to George Jones sitting in the sunshine 

Good day!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Smoking an Oliva Serie O...


Nice. Hard to go wrong with anything Oliva. The patio TV is on and I'm about to fire up an Oliva Master Blends III for the NASCAR race. :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking an Oliva Serie O...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Hard to go wrong with anything Oliva. The patio TV is on and I'm about to fire up an Oliva Master Blends III for the NASCAR race. :bandit:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

Sitting on my *** at work, surfing TLF and reddit waiting for the IT guy to show up in a few hours to assign my new laptop.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

On the phone with FedEx, who was supposed to deliver the PGR for the split on Saturday, but hasn't updated the scans since Friday :evil: I'm trying to see if I can pick it up at the distribution center nearby if it's not out for delivery. We've got a lot of bad weather headed this way for tonight and tomorrow, and I'm hoping I can get it here before it gets bad.


----------



## pennstater2005

Staring at 5" of snow. I'm not even posting a picture :evil:


----------



## g-man

I'm watching snow fall. :-(


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> I'm watching snow fall. :-(


Sorry to hear that. 👎👎

I doing the same actually.


----------



## Cory

Building a small deck with steps for the pool.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cory said:


> Building a small deck with steps for the pool.


Looks good. Are you swimming already down there?


----------



## Cory

pennstater2005 said:


> Looks good. Are you swimming already down there?


Thanks! Not yet, today was the first day in the 70's so the water is still cold. If we had a heater we could have heated it up and went in today though.


----------



## pennstater2005

Cory said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Are you swimming already down there?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Not yet, today was the first day in the 70's so the water is still cold. If we had a heater we could have heated it up and went in today though.
Click to expand...

Aww come on.....can't be that cold


----------



## Redtenchu

My Ancestry DNA test results came in and I'm building my family tree. It's awesome to see your Great-Grandmothers signature in 1903 when she arrived in NY! Or old pictures your extended family has uploaded on the site.


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> My Ancestry DNA test results came in and I'm building my family tree. It's awesome to see your Great-Grandmothers signature in 1903 when she arrived in NY! Or old pictures your extended family has uploaded on the site.


That is awesome. For their anniversary this year, I gave my parents a printout of their information from '23 and me.' They both enjoyed it very much, and it sent my mom on a months-long exploration.


----------



## zinger565

Drooling over all the opening day baseball field turf...looks so fricken nice.

That and drinking.


----------



## J_nick

Watching The Green Mile, it's hard for me to flip past it when it's on


----------



## Colonel K0rn

social port said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Ancestry DNA test results came in and I'm building my family tree. It's awesome to see your Great-Grandmothers signature in 1903 when she arrived in NY! Or old pictures your extended family has uploaded on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. For their anniversary this year, I gave my parents a printout of their information from '23 and me.' They both enjoyed it very much, and it sent my mom on a months-long exploration.
Click to expand...




Redtenchu said:


> My Ancestry DNA test results came in and I'm building my family tree. It's awesome to see your Great-Grandmothers signature in 1903 when she arrived in NY! Or old pictures your extended family has uploaded on the site.


For participating in genetic research with 23 and Me, last year I was given a free ancestry and health test which has helped me connect with several 2nd and further out cousins. As a matter of fact, I made a direct connection to a 4th cousin, who was a descendant of my Great Great Grandfather's brother. We share 0.44% of common DNA. Turns out I have a lot more Neanderthal qualities than a lot of other people, as well as some Asian in my DNA. The rumors of a little of Genghis Khan in our bloodlines might be true!


----------



## social port

Colonel K0rn said:


> The rumors of a little of Genghis Khan in our bloodlines might be true!


I believe that Genghis Khan's choice of grass would have been Bermuda as well :nod:


----------



## WBrown999

Sitting at work drinking an post-lunch coffee. We run a walk-in clinic, so I am just waiting for a patient to show up. About to knock out some paperwork, but nothing emergent.

Also, getting jealous of everyone's Bermuda lawns when I am stuck mowing 4" St. Augustine.


----------



## Gibby

This just arrived and I was getting ready to put it in the yard and the wife said it is mean and I have to send it back.


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> ...I have to send it back.


I would not do that. Scissor traps are very effective. :thumbup:


----------



## WBrown999

Gibby said:


> This just arrived and I was getting ready to put it in the yard and the wife said it is mean and I have to send it back.


She is entitled to her wrong opinions.


----------



## Ware

WBrown999 said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just arrived and I was getting ready to put it in the yard and the wife said it is mean and I have to send it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is entitled to her wrong opinions.
Click to expand...

10-4, just read this before deploying any folk remedies. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Trying to get together a parts list for my Chapin push 2 boom set up :shock:


----------



## g-man

Flight got delayed from 8pm to 6:30am in charlotte, so we spent half the night in a Charlotte hotel. Flying back now and hoping to get home with enough time to mow before the snow/Ice/rain. It been 10days since the last mow.


----------



## WBrown999

g-man said:


> Flight got delayed from 8pm to 6:30am in charlotte, so we spent half the night in a Charlotte hotel. Flying back now and hoping to get home with enough time to mow before the snow/Ice/rain. It been 10days since the last mow.


Major bummer my man. Shame that y'all are getting a wintry mix in freaking April.

As for me, I am watching the local weather report like a hawk to see if it is going to rain or not. Will determine if I can get my mow done after work or Sunday.


----------



## ericgautier

Just happen to look at the home camera and saw the gas meter guy dig up the grass to "do" something (not exactly sure what). Cried a little... lol. Luckily it was on the hell strip.


----------



## WBrown999

About to go get some pad Thai for lunch. It's been a long-*** week, and it's raining so I can't mow today. Sad times.


----------



## pennstater2005

Waking up to this :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Waking up to this :shock: :shock: :shock:


Wow!


----------



## Ridgerunner

pennstater2005 said:


> Waking up to this :shock: :shock: :shock:


Same here, but a little less than you got.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waking up to this :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, but a little less than you got.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess we're not too far apart huh? Was going to apply Tenacity tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

Trying to get more sleep for the night, but my twin 4 month olds don't want to let me, especially the little girl. Apparently they decided it's play time, and no one told Dad.


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> Trying to get more sleep for the night, but my twin 4 month olds don't want to let me, especially the little girl. Apparently they decided it's play time, and no one told Dad.


Congrats! I think.


----------



## Gibby

gijoe4500 said:


> Trying to get more sleep for the night, but my twin 4 month olds don't want to let me, especially the little girl. Apparently they decided it's play time, and no one told Dad.


Wait until they are 2, we have twins (boy/girl) they turn into the Tasmanian devil.


----------



## gijoe4500

Gibby said:


> Wait until they are 2, we have twins (boy/girl) they turn into the Tasmanian devil.


Do the "twins questions" from strangers ever stop?

Question: Y'all are so blessed. Do you ever get any sleep?
My answer: more than you, probably.

Q:. Are they identical?
A:. No, that one has a penis.

Q: are they twins?
A: no. Triplets. We leave the ugly one at home.

Q: you must be so proud.
A:. Not really. By 4 months, the dog was already house broken. These kids are lazy.

I'm over having the twins conversation with every single stranger that sees me anywhere. Although, one old dude at a flea market made my day about a month ago

Was hanging out with my best friend and his hispanic wife (that parts important). They had a kid the day after ours. Old lady said to her husband, "look at the babies, do you think they are triplets?". And the old man said, "are you blind? That one is clearly a Mexican.". :lol:


----------



## Gibby

gijoe4500 said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they are 2, we have twins (boy/girl) they turn into the Tasmanian devil.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the "twins questions" from strangers ever stop?
> 
> Question: Y'all are so blessed. Do you ever get any sleep?
> My answer: more than you, probably.
> 
> Q:. Are they identical?
> A:. No, that one has a penis.
> 
> Q: are they twins?
> A: no. Triplets. We leave the ugly one at home.
> 
> Q: you must be so proud.
> A:. Not really. By 4 months, the dog was already house broken. These kids are lazy.
> 
> I'm over having the twins conversation with every single stranger that sees me anywhere. Although, one old dude at a flea market made my day about a month ago
> 
> Was hanging out with my best friend and his hispanic wife (that parts important). They had a kid the day after ours. Old lady said to her husband, "look at the babies, do you think they are triplets?". And the old man said, "are you blind? That one is clearly a Mexican.". :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't get the questions the wife does, those same ones allllllll the time.

The sleep one is yes I get sleep and no wife doesn't get sleep. I am a very very heavy sleeper, I slept through flooding alarm on a submarine. The wife is a light sleeper..... Plus the twins still sleep in our bed.......


----------



## gijoe4500

Gibby said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they are 2, we have twins (boy/girl) they turn into the Tasmanian devil.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the "twins questions" from strangers ever stop?
> 
> Question: Y'all are so blessed. Do you ever get any sleep?
> My answer: more than you, probably.
> 
> Q:. Are they identical?
> A:. No, that one has a penis.
> 
> Q: are they twins?
> A: no. Triplets. We leave the ugly one at home.
> 
> Q: you must be so proud.
> A:. Not really. By 4 months, the dog was already house broken. These kids are lazy.
> 
> I'm over having the twins conversation with every single stranger that sees me anywhere. Although, one old dude at a flea market made my day about a month ago
> 
> Was hanging out with my best friend and his hispanic wife (that parts important). They had a kid the day after ours. Old lady said to her husband, "look at the babies, do you think they are triplets?". And the old man said, "are you blind? That one is clearly a Mexican.". :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get the questions the wife does, those same ones allllllll the time.
> 
> The sleep one is yes I get sleep and no wife doesn't get sleep. I am a very very heavy sleeper, I slept through flooding alarm on a submarine. The wife is a light sleeper..... Plus the twins still sleep in our bed.......
Click to expand...

Yea, she gets questioned more than I do, but I still get them occasionally. I usually just grunt at people who look their way and have snapped at several people not to touch my babies. It can be fun acting grumpy sometimes


----------



## Redtenchu

Lmao @ the Q&A


----------



## Gibby

Forgot I set my mole trap last night when wife wasn't watching, going to go check it!


----------



## pennstater2005

Gibby said:


> Forgot I set my mole trap last night when wife wasn't watching, going to go check it!


Put up a pic. I like mole pics :twisted:


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot I set my mole trap last night when wife wasn't watching, going to go check it!
> 
> 
> 
> Put up a pic. I like mole pics :twisted:
Click to expand...

No luck... There must be a whole damn extended family of them in my backyard, the tunnels make my backyard look like a map. Also they must be drunk moles, because they never make any straight tunnels. I moved the placement of it to some new tunnels that popped up overnight. I might need to invest in some more. Also thinking maybe arduino project with a simple switch to send alerts when the trap has gone off....


----------



## Gibby

So apparently wife filled up the new trailer last night which crap to go to the dump. I was going to go over and get some milo that is on sale but I don't feel like going to the dump first... ugh...


----------



## J_nick

@Gibby look for the straight runs along the foundation, any concrete or fence line


----------



## Gibby

J_nick said:


> @Gibby look for the straight runs along the foundation, any concrete or fence line


They are in the middle to the back of the yard and good 30 feet from any foundation or fence.


----------



## SGrabs33

Re-org of the supply closet.


----------



## Powhatan

I just finished putting together some beach patio furniture we bought while vacationing this past week on the Outer Banks (OBX) North Carolina. Crazy weather this week, warm in high 70Fs, now it's 42F on it's way down to 32F with a chance of snow flurries.


----------



## Powhatan

I'm watching a raccoon having a late night snack. I saw him earlier up the bird feeder pole munching on the black oil sunflower bird seed.

Wow, going organics brings out the woodland critters. I've got deer, foxes, squirrels, v/moles, rabbits, and now raccoons feasting around my lawn. At least I notice the deer are returning the favor by leaving behind fertilizer _droppings_. :wink:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Powhatan said:


> I'm watching a raccoon having a late night snack. I saw him earlier up the bird feeder pole munching on the black oil sunflower bird seed.
> 
> Wow, going organics brings out the woodland critters. I've got deer, foxes, squirrels, v/moles, rabbits, and now raccoons feasting around my lawn. At least I notice the deer are returning the favor by leaving behind fertilizer _droppings_. :wink:


If he were in my yard, he wouldn't have to go up the pole to eat the black oil sunflower seeds that I feed the birds. We have several very messy Cardinals that leave all kinds of seed on the ground. Good thing I have a strong PreM barrier down, otherwise I'd have a heck of a sunflower garden.

Right now, I'm getting ready to wrap a piece of salmon in dry brine, to put on the grill and smoke tomorrow. Mmmmmm. :smile:


----------



## chrismar

@gijoe4500,@Gibby chiming in to say I'm a twin dad too. Mine are 7 and also boy/girl.

The questions are the best. My fav was always "are they identical?" I usually respond with a "let's think about that for a second", or "yep, but the boy has a weird growth between his legs". 2nd fav was the "are they natural?", to which I'd respond "maybe if you ask my wife really nicely she'll show you the c-section scar." The older they get the less people ask the questions. Now a days people just ask if they're twins, and for whatever reason are shocked when I say "yes".


----------



## Gibby

Watching grass factor and hanging out with our bird that we rescued.


----------



## Ware

Gibby said:


> Watching grass factor and hanging out with our bird that we rescued.


Awesome. :thumbsup: @thegrassfactor


----------



## ericgautier

Picking up twigs/branches while the smoker gets up to temp.


----------



## Gibby

It was in the freaking 30's last night what is up with this weather. Just checked my mole trap.... 2 days no luck so far....


----------



## mrigney

Cleaning out the house/garage. Got a big consignment sale in town. I'm too lazy to have a garage sale, so I'm pricing a bunch of stuff to drop off there. Hoping to use some of what I make to buy more yard toys!


----------



## chrismar

On round 3 of 6 of seasoning a new cast iron skillet the Mrs picked up.


----------



## Ware

chrismar said:


> On round 3 of 6 of seasoning a new cast iron skillet the Mrs picked up.


Be sure and share here. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby

Cleaned the 2 car garage out.



Now staking out the 16' x 16' patio. Going to remove the sod and put it in areas that need it.


----------



## chrismar

chrismar said:


> On round 3 of 6 of seasoning a new cast iron skillet the Mrs picked up.


4 of 7. Added an extra one since I noticed my paper towels were shedding and getting little bits embedded in the oil coating. Did a nice scour with some steel wool and got those bits out but also took off some of the coating.



Ware said:


> Be sure and share here. :thumbup:


Will do!


----------



## pennstater2005

Put together table and chairs from Ikea. Not much more that I hate than assembly of any kind :lol:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Put together table and chairs from Ikea. Not much more that I hate more then assembly of any kind :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put together table and chairs from Ikea. Not much more that I hate more then assembly of any kind :lol:
Click to expand...

We saw that. I quit and my wife finished it. I'm drinking beer now :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

My Dad got this old Philco radio. It has short wave capabilities and a record player.




























Last picture shows the AM buttons for KDKA, WKBN, WPIC....which are familiar if you're Eastern Ohio or Western PA. It's from 1946. Doesn't work yet...needs new tubes.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> My Dad got this old Philco radio. It has short wave capabilities and a record player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture shows the AM buttons for KDKA, WKBN, WPIC....which are familiar if you're Eastern Ohio or Western PA. It's from 1946. Doesn't work yet...needs new tubes.


I might know where you can get some tubes and even a tub tester. I will check with my source aka my Dad.


----------



## pennstater2005

Gibby said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad got this old Philco radio. It has short wave capabilities and a record player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture shows the AM buttons for KDKA, WKBN, WPIC....which are familiar if you're Eastern Ohio or Western PA. It's from 1946. Doesn't work yet...needs new tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> I might know where you can get some tubes and even a tub tester. I will check with my source aka my Dad.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## social port

^ Now that is pretty cool.

I can't believe how active this thread has been today.


----------



## social port

Gibby said:


> Watching grass factor and hanging out with our bird that we rescued.


That just spells a good day.
Mow, come inside, get your TLF glass and favorite beverage, sit down and learn from the grass factor on the big screen.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> My Dad got this old Philco radio. It has short wave capabilities and a record player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture shows the AM buttons for KDKA, WKBN, WPIC....which are familiar if you're Eastern Ohio or Western PA. It's from 1946. Doesn't work yet...needs new tubes.


Very cool! I know quite a few ham radio operators that use "boat anchors", and there's a swap meet coming up in a week or two. If there happens to be some tubes that you might need, I'll keep an eye out for them. Otherwise, I can point you in a direction where you might be able to find some reasonably priced tubes.


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad got this old Philco radio. It has short wave capabilities and a record player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture shows the AM buttons for KDKA, WKBN, WPIC....which are familiar if you're Eastern Ohio or Western PA. It's from 1946. Doesn't work yet...needs new tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! I know quite a few ham radio operators that use "boat anchors", and there's a swap meet coming up in a week or two. If there happens to be some tubes that you might need, I'll keep an eye out for them. Otherwise, I can point you in a direction where you might be able to find some reasonably priced tubes.
Click to expand...

Thanks Colonel. I'll let my Dad know.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad got this old Philco radio. It has short wave capabilities and a record player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last picture shows the AM buttons for KDKA, WKBN, WPIC....which are familiar if you're Eastern Ohio or Western PA. It's from 1946. Doesn't work yet...needs new tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! I know quite a few ham radio operators that use "boat anchors", and there's a swap meet coming up in a week or two. If there happens to be some tubes that you might need, I'll keep an eye out for them. Otherwise, I can point you in a direction where you might be able to find some reasonably priced tubes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Colonel. I'll let my Dad know.
Click to expand...

Let me know what kind of tubes you need or send me some pics and my dad will look through his collection he said.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Gibby Thanks! I'll talk to him this weekend and see what he might need or if he already has it. He had someone he was talking too at least about the tubes. It needs a new plug as well.


----------



## Noclssgt

Upgrading switches for some of my remote doctor offices.
I've had to do it all overnight since the sites can't be down during the day.
down to 4 switches, all of which are failing and Cisco hasn't been terribly helpful


----------



## Gibby

Noclssgt said:


> Upgrading switches for some of my remote doctor offices.
> I've had to do it all overnight since the sites can't be down during the day.
> down to 4 switches, all of which are failing and Cisco hasn't been terribly helpful


Switch them out to Ubiquiti.


----------



## Noclssgt

Gibby said:


> Noclssgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrading switches for some of my remote doctor offices.
> I've had to do it all overnight since the sites can't be down during the day.
> down to 4 switches, all of which are failing and Cisco hasn't been terribly helpful
> 
> 
> 
> Switch them out to Ubiquiti.
Click to expand...

lol, wouldn't ever happen. we have over 10000 devices and just purchased equipment to do ACI in our new datacenter. We didn't do Arista in the new datacenter simply due to the fact that we are all Cisco.
#drinkingthekoolaid


----------



## Gibby

Noclssgt said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noclssgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrading switches for some of my remote doctor offices.
> I've had to do it all overnight since the sites can't be down during the day.
> down to 4 switches, all of which are failing and Cisco hasn't been terribly helpful
> 
> 
> 
> Switch them out to Ubiquiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, wouldn't ever happen. we have over 10000 devices and just purchased equipment to do ACI in our new datacenter. We didn't do Arista in the new datacenter simply due to the fact that we are all Cisco.
> #drinkingthekoolaid
Click to expand...

I helped with a migration from Cisco to Ubiquiti of about 9000 devices then they cut the networking team in half and it is still probably to many. I can't stand companies that are stuck in the old ways...


----------



## WBrown999

Just pulled a giant piece of ear wax out of a WWII veteran's ear. He said it felt like popping the cork on a wine bottle. This thing had to be 20mm long.


----------



## Noclssgt

Gibby said:


> Noclssgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Switch them out to Ubiquiti.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, wouldn't ever happen. we have over 10000 devices and just purchased equipment to do ACI in our new datacenter. We didn't do Arista in the new datacenter simply due to the fact that we are all Cisco.
> #drinkingthekoolaid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I helped with a migration from Cisco to Ubiquiti of about 9000 devices then they cut the networking team in half and it is still probably to many. I can't stand companies that are stuck in the old ways...
Click to expand...

Agreed. Our director has a kung fu grip on things and hasn't been in a switch in probably 20 years. He is definitely hindering progress.


----------



## ericgautier

Shopping for GrubEX1 and noticed the price went up $3 compared to last year. :x


----------



## g-man

Amazon was cheaper than home depot


----------



## chrismar

About to head out to Ferris Farms to get my OceanGro for the season!


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching the snow fall :crying:


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching the snow fall :crying:


Mother nature is ... :wacko:


----------



## kevinb

Sitting here at work, dreaming about working in the yard! =)


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the snow fall :crying:
> 
> 
> 
> Mother nature is ... :wacko:
Click to expand...

Seriously! This is what it looks like right now out the office window.


----------



## WBrown999

Wishing I was outside right now. 81 and sunny with a nice breeze... meanwhile I am relegated to sitting under these damn florescent lights.

Maybe I will have to get "sick" later today


----------



## Llano Estacado

Painting on the house, getting closer to having the front done.


----------



## ericgautier

"Working" over at TLF Group Chat lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn

WBrown999 said:


> Just pulled a giant piece of ear wax out of a WWII veteran's ear. He said it felt like popping the cork on a wine bottle. This thing had to be 20mm long.


Pictures would be cool, for Science purposes ya know.


----------



## WBrown999

Colonel K0rn said:


> WBrown999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled a giant piece of ear wax out of a WWII veteran's ear. He said it felt like popping the cork on a wine bottle. This thing had to be 20mm long.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would be cool, for Science purposes ya know.
Click to expand...

Funny that you would request this -- I have a pic from a few weeks ago that was very similar. patient's daughter asked if she could take the picture. She sent it to me afterward. Shared with permission, of course:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

OK, I think she was trying to get a picture of you, and not the object


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just watched the mow and blow company that my neighbors on both sides use drive their zero turn through my front yard. Bonus points for me also seeing them blow the clippings from their weeds into my yard!!


----------



## WBrown999

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Just watched the mow and blow company that my neighbors on both sides use drive their zero turn through my front yard. Bonus points for me also seeing them blow the clippings from their weeds into my yard!!


Are boobytraps permitted in your HOA bylaws?


----------



## jessehurlburt

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Just watched the mow and blow company that my neighbors on both sides use drive their zero turn through my front yard. Bonus points for me also seeing them blow the clippings from their weeds into my yard!!


Nice avatar! "Two dollars, cash!!"


----------



## Gibby

Got a warning last week when we put the cans out the curb because they we not 3' apart.... So I just adjusted them...



And as you can see, I think I killed my grass.


----------



## chrismar

Gibby said:


> Got a warning last week when we put the cans out the curb because they we not 3' apart.... So I just adjusted them...


Wonder if the guy across the street got the same notice...


----------



## J_nick

Tinted the windows on my work truck. It's been a decade or so since I've tinted anything, definitely a bit rusty


----------



## pennstater2005

Had an email conversation with the owner of a seed company in Akron, OH. I asked about the VNS labeling of KBG in a blend they had. This was the response.

The Kentucky Bluegrass in the seed mix, is stated as VNS (variety not stated). It could be Kenblue or any named variety of Bluegrass requiring a royalty payment. The seed is sold as VNS to eliminate the need to report and pay the royalties that must be paid to the owner of the PVP (Plant Variety Patent). I hope that this helps.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Had an email conversation with the owner of a seed company in Akron, OH. I asked about the VNS labeling of KBG in a blend they had. This was the response.
> 
> The Kentucky Bluegrass in the seed mix, is stated as VNS (variety not stated). It could be Kenblue or any named variety of Bluegrass requiring a royalty payment. The seed is sold as VNS to eliminate the need to report and pay the royalties that must be paid to the owner of the PVP (Plant Variety Patent). I hope that this helps.


That sounds shady and borderline illegal..


----------



## pennstater2005

Gibby said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an email conversation with the owner of a seed company in Akron, OH. I asked about the VNS labeling of KBG in a blend they had. This was the response.
> 
> The Kentucky Bluegrass in the seed mix, is stated as VNS (variety not stated). It could be Kenblue or any named variety of Bluegrass requiring a royalty payment. The seed is sold as VNS to eliminate the need to report and pay the royalties that must be paid to the owner of the PVP (Plant Variety Patent). I hope that this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds shady and borderline illegal..
Click to expand...

Is that not true?


----------



## pennstater2005

Doing a bunch of these optical illusions with my kid. Try this one!










Stare at the center of the image for about 30 seconds and then look away at a preferably white surface (sometimes the ceiling works). What do you see?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> Tinted the windows on my work truck. It's been a decade or so since I've tinted anything, definitely a bit rusty


I decided back in 2000 that was a skill I could learn to live without learning. :lol:


----------



## jayhawk

J_nick said:


> Tinted the windows on my work truck. It's been a decade or so since I've tinted anything, definitely a bit rusty


 :thumbup: 
I used to do that in HS for at the time, good kachingas. It was hard ...berfore YouTube ...lot of hard knocks. Sometime I may do some windows in the home.


----------



## Ware




----------



## ericgautier

200k!? Nice!


----------



## SGrabs33

ericgautier said:


> 200k!? Nice!


Good catch Eric, I missed that.

No picturing and driving @Ware

I'm waiting in one of our companies offices to talk with the head of client service :roll:


----------



## Guest

finished my 1st reel cut of the year...pulled some more poa annua


----------



## SGrabs33

@Nixnix42 good to see you back :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

thanks SGrabs33 yep been too long.


----------



## pennstater2005

Smelled gas so the kids and wife went to my mom's. I'm sitting on the front porch waiting for the gas guy! I shut it all off.


----------



## Powhatan

Burning woodpile at my in-laws, kicking back with a cold one.


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 Did everything turn out OK?


----------



## pennstater2005

@social port

Thanks yes it did. There was a leak around the shut off valve going to the hot water tank.

My son was laying in our bed and said he had a bad headache and felt like he was going to throw up. Then my wife happened to go to the basement for laundry and smelled it.

I replaced the valve and no issues now. It wasn't a massive leak by any means but it still freaked me out!


----------



## Guest

Breakfast!


----------



## pennstater2005

firefighter11 said:


> Breakfast!


Bacon in a cast iron skillet! Yum! Then you cook the eggs in the grease :nod:


----------



## Guest

pennstater2005 said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon in a cast iron skillet! Yum! Then you cook the eggs in the grease :nod:
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## Ware




----------



## Powhatan

Assembling a composter, right after I have another 



suppose to look like this when completed


----------



## social port

looking at what others are up to. 
I'm installing some rails and shelves in the garage. Going to reorganize and hang some equipment.

The Sundays of TLF members look so good. Some people are also going to be mowing today. Bonus. :nod:


----------



## chrismar

Eating some chili cheese naan dogs to give me some energy for the upcoming mow.


----------



## Powhatan

chrismar said:


> Eating some chili cheese naan dogs to give me some energy for the upcoming mow.


Reminds me of yummy brats :beer:


----------



## jayhawk

Here is my FB post &#129297;
At Joe bonamassa @fox theater
...slow gin, slow gin


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## social port

Fistertondeluxe said:


>


Heck Yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Teed up waiting for my FIL to hit his ball.


----------



## j4c11

Waiting for UPS to deliver my new blade so I can mow.


----------



## pennstater2005

j4c11 said:


> Waiting for UPS to deliver my new blade so I can mow.


What blade did you get?


----------



## j4c11

pennstater2005 said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for UPS to deliver my new blade so I can mow.
> 
> 
> 
> What blade did you get?
Click to expand...

Just a plain old Gator mulching blade. The one I had on the mower was done, not only did it fray the gras really bad but it was starting to produce ripples in the grass.


----------



## pennstater2005

j4c11 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for UPS to deliver my new blade so I can mow.
> 
> 
> 
> What blade did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a plain old Gator mulching blade. The one I had on the mower was done, not only did it fray the gras really bad but it was starting to produce ripples in the grass.
Click to expand...

Let me know how you like it. I've used Husqvarna mulching blades and hi lift blades. The Gator blades I was going to try next.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I'd rather not explain this.


----------



## ales_gantar

Trying to indoctrinate my neighbor.
I know it's not wise, but we had a few beers.


----------



## Ware

ales_gantar said:


> Trying to indoctrinate my neighbor.
> I know it's not wise, but we had a few beers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Might use this as a tow behind spreader.


----------



## gijoe4500

Watching my twins play on the floor, while playing SNES games.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sitting in the hospital room with my daughter. She was lying on the floor of our bathroom at 1:30AM, moaning in pain. We took her to the ER, and spent the wee hours of the morning catnapping until we got a diagnosis of Pancreatitis. She's being kept for observation for a few days. They finally gave her some morphine a little while ago to help with the pain. She's a tough cookie, but the wife and I are dead tired.


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> Sitting in the hospital room with my daughter. She was lying on the floor of our bathroom at 1:30AM, moaning in pain. We took her to the ER, and spent the wee hours of the morning catnapping until we got a diagnosis of Pancreatitis. She's being kept for observation for a few days. They finally gave her some morphine a little while ago to help with the pain. She's a tough cookie, but the wife and I are dead tired.


Those early morning hospital trips are tiresome. How is she doing?


----------



## Guest

working out with my ProPlugger....


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in the hospital room with my daughter. She was lying on the floor of our bathroom at 1:30AM, moaning in pain. We took her to the ER, and spent the wee hours of the morning catnapping until we got a diagnosis of Pancreatitis. She's being kept for observation for a few days. They finally gave her some morphine a little while ago to help with the pain. She's a tough cookie, but the wife and I are dead tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Those early morning hospital trips are tiresome. How is she doing?
Click to expand...

Tell me about it... I asked the wife, "Are you sure we need to go? It'll be 6AM before we get home." Well, she didn't get home, I did, and got a few hours of sleep. Daughter is doing better now, but still in pain. Evidently this is something you just have to ride out, once the pain abates and the CT scans show her abdomen is clear of excess fluid, they'll release her. So, I don't know when I'll be back in my own bed. :|


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in the hospital room with my daughter. She was lying on the floor of our bathroom at 1:30AM, moaning in pain. We took her to the ER, and spent the wee hours of the morning catnapping until we got a diagnosis of Pancreatitis. She's being kept for observation for a few days. They finally gave her some morphine a little while ago to help with the pain. She's a tough cookie, but the wife and I are dead tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Those early morning hospital trips are tiresome. How is she doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it... I asked the wife, "Are you sure we need to go? It'll be 6AM before we get home." Well, she didn't get home, I did, and got a few hours of sleep. Daughter is doing better now, but still in pain. Evidently this is something you just have to ride out, once the pain abates and the CT scans show her abdomen is clear of excess fluid, they'll release her. So, I don't know when I'll be back in my own bed. :|
Click to expand...

Well, hope it all works out for her and you get some sleep. The things we do as Dads :nod: (of course that goes without saying for Moms.....our house would be lost without Mom)


----------



## jayhawk

drinking my face off


----------



## chrismar

Just finished shoveling and raking several tons of gravel to satisfy the work bond for my son's baseball league. Phew!


----------



## g-man

My kind of shopping. :lol:

SOP($36), DAP($23), AS($15)





Advance turf solutions
Fishers, in


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

g-man said:


> My kind of shopping. :lol:
> 
> SOP($36), DAP($23), AS($15)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advance turf solutions
> Fishers, in


 :shock: Wow! Cool!


----------



## ericgautier

Picked up some Turf Turbo from Bardy Farms.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> Picked up some Turf Turbo Bardy Farms.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## rob

LMAO at breakfast, looking at Ryan, Allyn and @wardconnor.


----------



## Powhatan

Since the continued rain has curtailed mowing, I measured a spot and used the garden hose as a border to plan where my new utility shed will go. The wife wants the lawn implements out of the garage. No problem says me. :wink:

Choosing between: Old Hickory Buildings or Graceland Portable Buildings


----------



## Guest

Enjoying a good cigar between rains


----------



## chrismar

Listening to some nice thunderboomers roll through. We haven't had a thunderstorm like this in quite a while.


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Listening to some nice thunderboomers roll through. We haven't had a thunderstorm like this in quite a while.


 :thumbup: that woke me up today.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Browsing TLF...


----------



## g-man

Reel cut kbg


----------



## Ridgerunner

Waiting for delivery of a washing machine. Because I have NOTHING better to do with my time, said no one.


----------



## pennstater2005

Wishing I was where @g-man is at instead of work.


----------



## g-man

This is work, a team building event.


----------



## SGrabs33

Threw my back out last night. Currently sitting on the couch doing some work and enjoying the relief that my meds are giving me :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Reel cut kbg


Wait, so Kentucky blue grass can be cut short with a reel mower?.. Everything I've read says to mow high.


----------



## g-man

Apparently and all it needs is a JD green mower.

They have a Twitter account for the grounds crew. They do have some trail plots of 
growing Bermuda weed. :-(

https://mobile.twitter.com/indyindiansturf?lang=en


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> This is work, a team building event.


Looking for the eye roll....... :roll: There it is :lol:


----------



## social port

Been on vaca

Feeling guilty from having a view so nice that no one deserves it





Headed home today. Got a ton of TLF stuff to catch up on, including a new lawn journal from RR.

I remember when it wasn't very difficult to get caught up after missing several days at TLF. Threads are moving so much faster now!


----------



## BXMurphy

social port said:


> Headed home today. Got a ton of TLF stuff to catch up on, including a new lawn journal from RR.
> 
> I remember when it wasn't very difficult to get caught up after missing several days at TLF. Threads are moving so much faster now!


Welcome home. I hope you had a great time!

It's true, the threads do seem fuller.

You know what fascinates me? The quality of people here,

I was on another site looking for an answer to a question that popped up first on a Google search. I think it was LawnSite or something like that. What was interesting is how quickly the thread devolved into name-calling and arguments. It's a real pity.


----------



## chrismar

Starting summer...


----------



## pennstater2005

Welcome back @social port! Seemed like I hadn't seen your name around for a bit. Beautiful views!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

chrismar said:


> Starting summer...


I'd be willing to bet you thought a time or two when you were on the beach, "Man I sure could use some of this to level out low spots".


----------



## chrismar

Colonel K0rn said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you thought a time or two when you were on the beach, "Man I sure could use some of this to level out low spots".
Click to expand...

 :lol: I actually hadn't... until now!


----------



## social port

Thanks @BXMurphy and @pennstater2005 Good to be back and thinking about my own lawn instead of admiring the landscaping at the resort. They were growing Bermuda, but not cutting with a reel. I talked to one of the landscaping fellows with the intention of getting a little turf talk, but he was just in charge of irrigation. They were using rainbirds.



I thought that someone might be running some tests with these plots, but I never got confirmation



And BXM, I agree with you: We have an amazing forum here.


----------



## chrismar

Makin' bacon!


----------



## GrassFarmer

thats baby bacon here is bacon off our 900lbs pig


----------



## Sam23

Bacon taste's good with everything.


----------



## BXMurphy

Sam23 said:


> Bacon taste's good with everything.


Bacon, man... you can take some of that, rub a little of it behind your ears... you will be EVERYONE'S friend!

That's how I got my start sales.


----------



## Powhatan

Staining the wood on the back porch and having a few cold ones. :beer: whoops, missed a spot


----------



## ericgautier

Laying down a different kind of stripes. #rentalproperty


----------



## J_nick

Late night mow of the pasture


----------



## g-man

I was mowing and had to stop.

No substantial rain in a month, so no complaints. I will finish mowing tomorrow.


----------



## 269igotmine

Trying to convince the wife that this

Is a good purchase. It has a rotary phase converter on it already. And it will fit in the shop, sometimes I just don't understand women.


----------



## BXMurphy

269igotmine said:


> Trying to convince the wife that this
> Is a good purchase. It has a rotary phase converter on it already. And it will fit in the shop, sometimes I just don't understand women.


Ye ol' Bridgeport... Vertical Mill... I have used that... Makes parts. How much does it cost?


----------



## pennstater2005

Sitting on the back deck enjoying a nice cool and quiet evening......


----------



## Powhatan

pennstater2005 said:


> Sitting on the back deck enjoying a nice cool and quiet evening......


I'm doing the same, but with a thunderstorm nearby it's too dark to take pictures. :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Powhatan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the back deck enjoying a nice cool and quiet evening......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the same, but with a thunderstorm nearby it's too dark to take pictures. :beer:
Click to expand...

Nice! We had the threat of rain here all day but it never took form.


----------



## Ware

On the patio. Just watched Arkansas take a 7-3 lead in game 1 of our Super Regional. #OMAHOGS #WPS :bandit:


----------



## stotea

Watching Dunkirk for the second time in as many days. Fantastic movie.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> Sitting on the back deck enjoying a nice cool and quiet evening......


Play, that looks nice... Nice shot!


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the back deck enjoying a nice cool and quiet evening......
> 
> 
> 
> Play, that looks nice... Nice shot!
Click to expand...

Thanks BX!


----------



## ericgautier

Just wrapped my brisket. Should be ready for lunch.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching the water come out of the new pipe I just replaced yesterday https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1641&start=780#p65581









Still have some work to do there.


----------



## pennstater2005

Checking prices for the fall reno at EH Griffiths again. Their price for Lebanon prodiamine 50# bag is good. I might pick up a couple for the fall pre-m. I have the 5# jug of prodiamine but after the reno I may not be up to spraying :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> On the patio. Just watched Arkansas take a 7-3 lead in game 1 of our Super Regional. #OMAHOGS #WPS :bandit:


That's a good night right there. TLF on the Mac, cigar, drink, outside with a game in the background :nod:


----------



## Green

Watching a historic event live on TV news.


----------



## chrismar

Mixing PGR+FAS+Serenade


----------



## chrismar

Spraying PGR+FAS+Serenade


----------



## pennstater2005

Well, not now but a couple nights ago......I think I have another helper and a TLF fan (a fan of the hat anyway)


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Stare at the center of the image for about 30 seconds and then look away at a preferably white surface (sometimes the ceiling works). What do you see?


I see a Holy Redtenchu!


----------



## dfw_pilot

WBrown999 said:


> Just pulled a giant piece of ear wax out of a WWII veteran's ear.


Oh my! Make sure you are checking out WCI. Great info on student loan refinancing, investing, etc. I'm not even a doc and I love it.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stare at the center of the image for about 30 seconds and then look away at a preferably white surface (sometimes the ceiling works). What do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> I see a Holy Redtenchu!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Darrell

Sitting with my wife with our pot of coffee and my Bible. Three of my favorite things.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Darrell said:


> Sitting with my wife with our pot of coffee and my Bible. Three of my favorite things.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Browsing TLF on the back deck with a little Mark Chesnutt on smoking a generously gifted Rocky Patel cigar! Oh, and a beer.



I can already tell this cigar will be a finger burner......delicious :thumbup:


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Browsing TLF on the back deck with a little Mark Chesnutt on smoking a generously gifted Rocky Patel cigar! Oh, and a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> I can already tell this cigar will be a finger burner......delicious :thumbup:


1. Now THAT's how you kick off a Friday evening.
2. I can see the lawn through the railing, and it looks good.


----------



## pennstater2005

^ Don't judge my Bud Light Lime......I'm not perfect :lol:


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 didn't even notice. I was too busy looking at the grass :ugeek:


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Browsing TLF on the back deck with a little Mark Chesnutt on smoking a generously gifted Rocky Patel cigar! Oh, and a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> I can already tell this cigar will be a finger burner......delicious :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Now THAT's how you kick off a Friday evening.
> 2. I can see the lawn through the railing, and it looks good.
Click to expand...

Thanks SP! The only thing I'm missing is something going on the smoker. You ever get the one you were looking at?


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 sure did. Shortly after that flurry of posts about it, in fact. Grilled twice now. Second time was much better than the first. Went straight for ribs, and they turned out fairly well. Probably going to post a pic next time out.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 sure did. Shortly after that flurry of posts about it, in fact. Grilled twice now. Second time was much better than the first. Went straight for ribs, and they turned out fairly well. Probably going to post a pic next time out.


Very nice! What do we say here.......it didn't happen if there aren't any pics!


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 that's why I photograph only what is exceptionally good :lol:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> ^ Don't judge my Bud Light Lime......I'm not perfect :lol:


I could go for one of those - it's an acceptable hot weather beer IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Taste testing :beer: Yup, just like the others in the frig :lol:


----------



## Darrell

Making pickles with cukes from my garden.


----------



## chrismar

Sitting out by the fire pit, with my lovely bride, sipping a cold one and watching the fireflies dance.


----------



## Darrell

: :thumbup:

Have you ever seen synchronized lightning bugs (AKA, 'fireflies')?



chrismar said:


> Sitting out by the fire pit, with my lovely bride, sipping a cold one and watching the fireflies dance.


----------



## chrismar

Darrell said:


> : :thumbup:
> 
> Have you ever seen synchronized lightning bugs (AKA, 'fireflies')?


I did tonight, actually! It was weird and amazing at the same time! (I call them lifting bugs too, but I figured fireflies was the more acceptable term).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Darrell said:


> Making pickles with cukes from my garden.


Now those sound delicious! I used to have a recipe for pickling veggies in the fridge that were ready in 3-5 days. Pretty darn tasty too. It was about the only way I could get my son to eat vegetables.


----------



## ericgautier

Girls are enjoying the water slide but my poor lawn .. lol.


----------



## kur1j

Watching AvE.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> Girls are enjoying the water slide but my poor lawn .. lol.


I'm gonna make sure my kids don't see this picture! Are adults allowed on those things


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm gonna make sure my kids don't see this picture! Are adults allowed on those things


 :lol: I've got down the slide a few times for sure! :twisted:


----------



## pennstater2005

Two cigars in one weekend! I can't believe it :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Kids are playing in the sprinkler and my grass is getting watered. Win-win!


----------



## Ware

Waiting out the CWS rain delay...


----------



## Darrell

Working at HD. I've had to explain the Milo shortage to four customers already. And counting...


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Waiting out the CWS rain delay...


What's the CWS?


----------



## Sam23

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting out the CWS rain delay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the CWS?
Click to expand...

College World Series.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sam23 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting out the CWS rain delay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the CWS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College World Series.
Click to expand...

Thank you Sam!


----------



## social port

Enjoying a nice evening on the porch. Getting ready to grill some burgers.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Enjoying a nice evening on the porch. Getting ready to grill some burgers.


Nice setup!


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> Enjoying a nice evening on the porch. Getting ready to grill some burgers.


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## social port

Thanks, and thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Avoiding going outside and bursting into flames.


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> Avoiding going outside and bursting into flames.


That is some serious heat!


----------



## Powhatan

Wasn't shopping for this at Lowe's, but seems it's getting scarce like Milorganite, so I bought what they had.


----------



## g-man

^ Amazon sells this at $16.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ^ Amazon sells this at $16.


Good find! :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Yes, not only it is cheaper, it saves me time from going to a store.


----------



## Powhatan

g-man said:


> ^ Amazon sells this at $16.


I get a 10% discount on all purchases at Lowe's, comes in very handy especially for big purchase items.


----------



## Powhatan

Putting up two Hunter ceiling fans.

Hey, they work. :yahoo:


----------



## Ware




----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware Nice setup! We buy that pool every year. Kids love it!


----------



## pennstater2005

Oh and I'm very jealous of that Eley cart.


----------



## Guest

g-man said:


> Yes, not only it is cheaper, it saves me time from going to a store.


Hopefully it will drop back down, I was getting ready to buy another round for the yard. It's back up to same price as Lowe's and HD.


----------



## Sam23

Right now I am struggling to scroll TheLawnForum.com. I got a blister on my mouse scrolling finger and it is painful to page up and down. Oh the agony and frustration!


----------



## Ware

Watching @thegrassfactor


----------



## DJLCN

Go Cards!


----------



## pennstater2005

DJLCN said:


> Go Cards!


Cool! What a view!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Awful seats. Sorry bro. 

Looks like they mowed that with a rotary, huh?


----------



## DJLCN

@dfw_pilot, only if @GrassFarmer was mowing it could a rotary stripe like that.


----------



## Sam23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sPJe6vbKQ


----------



## Gibby

Can't sleep in Baltimore, but just found out the hotel has a late night menu, now waiting for a crap load of food and some booze.


----------



## SGrabs33

Enjoying the breeze before the storm.


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> Enjoying the breeze before the storm.


Nice view :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

The wife gave the okay, so I'm finalizing my native plant bare root order. :mrgreen:


----------



## pennstater2005

Finishing changing the oil on my 2015 Toyota Camry. The cap wrench came so I can change the filter. Here we go.....


----------



## Harts

Trying to explain to my 3 year old daughter that she can't have a cookie because she didn't eat all of her dinner.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Fixing my Keurig. It didn't want to dispense any coffee this morning, just had the single blue light on for the large cup of coffee to be dispensed. Press the button, nothing happens. I read online to turn it over, and give it a smack. I did that, then water started coming into the tank via the overflow. Take a straightened paper clip, and shove it into the puncture port on the top of the handle, some grounds came out.

What worked for me was to take the machine outside, turn on the air compressor, use the soft-tip nozzle blower, and blow through the rightmost port on the overflow. Make sure that you have the handle open, and facing away from you. I blew out all of the coffee grounds, and plumes of hot water and steam came out. Ran about 2 tanks of half water/half vinegar through it. Good as new!


----------



## pennstater2005

Saw this......I knew there was a rainbow because I could see it raining but the sun was out.


----------



## Darrell

Lying in front of my box fan having just showered after mowing in the 99 degree heat.


----------



## Ware

Darrell said:


> Lying in front of my box fan having just showered after mowing in the 99 degree heat.


Reminds me of this song...


----------



## pennstater2005

Anything but lawn work today. It's unbelievably hot and humid here.


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## driver_7

Happy Fourth! Spending the holiday week/weekend at the lake.


----------



## social port

717driver said:


> Happy Fourth! Spending the holiday week/weekend at the lake.


Heck yeah! That looks like a great decision.


----------



## pennstater2005

Letting the two year old drive the boat. She's better than some of the other yahoos up here :lol:


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 that looks like it was the best part of the day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

@social port Easily!


----------



## pennstater2005

Browsing TLF on the deck and trying to remember what kind of washer and dryer I have :lol:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Browsing TLF on the deck and trying to remember what kind of washer and dryer I have :lol:


LMAO, I'm headed to Lowe's to buy a new set of hoses - decided replacing those whilst I have the machine out would be a good insurance policy.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Browsing TLF on the deck and trying to remember what kind of washer and dryer I have :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, I'm headed to Lowe's to buy a new set of hoses - decided replacing those whilst I have the machine out would be a good insurance policy.
Click to expand...

Probably a good idea. You're a better man than me though. I'd just push them back....ahhhh those won't ever leak :?


----------



## Amaxwell5

Digging tiny post holes. 4 ft x 10 ft.


----------



## pennstater2005

Unboxed the new two gallon Chapin Pro Series sprayer. This should be nice for quick glypho apps with the TT11002 nozzle.


----------



## Ware

Was thinking about doing some leveling with sand, but I'm afraid it would turn to glass...


----------



## Darrell

Drinking my self-roasted coffee on the porch. It's going to be another hot one today. Was hoping to begin mowing about now but I forgot to turn the sprinklers off last night. I'll be mowing in the heat it looks like.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Darrell said:


> Was hoping to begin mowing about now but I forgot to turn the sprinklers off last night. I'll be mowing in the heat it looks like.


When you reely start mowing, the moisture won't matter anymore.


----------



## Jacob_S

Quality daddy daughter time, have both my tiny women sitting on either side of me while I browse TLF, and scroll bookface and Instagram.


----------



## Budstl

Outside patio drinking and music.


----------



## social port

Budstl said:


> Outside patio drinking and music.


And looking at your grass ?


----------



## Budstl

social port said:


> Budstl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside patio drinking and music.
> 
> 
> 
> And looking at your grass ?
Click to expand...

Right. It needs mowed. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Enjoying local shop which serves pink bubble gum ice cream with hot out of the oven chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Having cocktails on the patio with @thegrassfactor


----------



## thegrassfactor

@Fistertondeluxe


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice Shirt!


----------



## Ware

Those guys in East Tennessee have all the fun.

@thegrassfactor @Fistertondeluxe


----------



## ericgautier

Watching the much needed rain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powhatan

Patching porch screen and having a cold one. :beer:


----------



## Ware

Monitoring local conditions at the Ware house...


----------



## g-man

Hopefully thats not the temperature inside Ware house.

It makes you think of folks that have to live without a/c or work installing roof shingles.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, that's back yard temp. It peaked at 109.6°F this afternoon. It looks like @J_nick saw 113.7°F.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Monitoring local conditions at the Ware house...


You should refer to your home in your videos as the "ware-house".

This sounded funnier before I started typing.


----------



## Guest

g-man said:


> Hopefully thats not the temperature inside Ware house.
> 
> It makes you think of folks that have to live without a/c or work installing roof shingles.


This made me think of my wife's Grandmother before she passed this year. She made it to 88 years old and never owned a air conditioning system in there house. Hers was a choice though she just didn't believe she needed it to stay cool. They were in Illinois and i don't know how she did it. I cut the AC on when it hits 75+ lol.


----------



## ShaneNC

Waiting to get off night shift and browsing TLF with one eye open while the other gets some shut-eye for the drive home. :shock:


----------



## Powhatan

ShaneNC said:


> Waiting to get off night shift and browsing TLF with one eye open while the other gets some shut-eye for the drive home. :shock:


@ShaneNC - cheers for your ride home


----------



## pennstater2005

At this place called Busy Beaver. It's a Pittsburgh thing but somehow they put one significantly north. It's like Lowes or Home Depot but less stuff. They had a lot of Chapin spreaders.



They had the 18" Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker for $225 and the 22" one, which is insanely large in person, for $299. Both awesome deals. Too bad I've got the 14.5" mini. I'm glad I saw these in person because I always thought I wanted the biggest one. I wouldn't ever to be able to move it around, my 14.5" I can just pick up and take outside to start smoking.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Yeah, that's back yard temp. It peaked at 109.6°F this afternoon. It looks like @J_nick saw 113.7°F.


Yep it was a hot one. No yard work was done. As soon as I got home I loaded up the kids and went to the pool. Cold front moved in, high for today is only 97° :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## SGrabs33

Waiting for the dog to do his business and burn my lawn.


----------



## Guest

Watching Star Wars for the first time ever... hold the applause please &#129315;


----------



## Dico112lr4

Sitting on the porch enjoying midnight thunder/lightning.


----------



## chrismar

Watching Mother Nature...


----------



## Jacob_S

Playing with irrigation layout for my back yard.


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking at the tent on my lawn with mixed feelings :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Watching the storms roll right on bye.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just picked up the boat. Heading to Anna Maria island tomorrow


----------



## pennstater2005

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Just picked up the boat. Heading to Anna Maria island tomorrow


Nice boat!


----------



## Jacob_S

Drinking a beers watching the rain water in all the goodies I put down today.


----------



## bgillroy

Working on our new kitchen table. Specifically, making the breadboard ends and inlaying some butterflies to reinforce the glue joints. 


I found some beautiful curly cherry for the top. It's a farmhouse style, and I'll paint the base black (I think).


----------



## bellts02

Cigar + looking at my shaggy lawn. First Davidoff ive had. In the words of Ben Stiller, "its strong...to quite strong."


----------



## chrismar

Watching the balloon ascension at the balloon festival.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Just called it quits on staining our back deck. We had it built in April and the boards looked right to stain. My wife and I worked on it yesterday and today early and late (when the sun is not hitting directly on the deck). Almost got it done.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

@TN Hawkeye Why do you wait four months to stain the deck?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Lawn_newbie said:


> @TN Hawkeye Why do you wait four months to stain the deck?


There's a lot of conflicting information out there about when to stain a deck. Some say do it as soon as it is done, some say wait till the wood has dried out some and is ready to absorb the stain. I went back and forth a bunch and decided to go with the manufacturer of the stains recommendation. They say to wait 4-6 months to allow the wood to dry. I sanded it, used deck cleaner, and then stained.


----------



## g-man

Sitting at airports or tarmac. It was Ohare or Dulles. Pick you poison. 1pm to 9pm for two 1hr flights with all the delays.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> Sitting at airports or tarmac. It was Ohare or Dulles. Pick you poison. 1pm to 9pm for two 1hr flights with all the delays.


And probably not a blade of grass to be seen with all of those runways :|


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Nothing better than grabbing a beer or a whiskey and people watching while stuck at the airport. I can entertain myself for hours just watching people exit the planes.


----------



## g-man

I did rum and coke. But I had to drive for 1hr to Cambridge, Canada so I had to stop.


----------



## g-man

Watching the kid play soccer, but the sedge is driving me nuts.

Edit: game ended. Poa a, crabgrass and a ton of sedge. They just need some tenacity.

Edit2: found a big patch of poa t. Let's get the round up out.


----------



## BXMurphy

g-man said:


> Watching the kid play soccer, but the sedge is driving me nuts.
> 
> Edit: game ended. Poa a, crabgrass and a ton of sedge. They just need some tenacity.
> 
> Edit2: found a big patch of poa t. Let's get the round up out.


Bad grass ruins a good game in more ways than one, ehwhat?


----------



## BXMurphy

Rain coming down real good today in Massachusetts. Got an inch and a half so far. I'm probably looking at 3 inches when we're all done over the next three days.

Here's the view looking out of my garage. I'm thinking maybe I should tear up the driveway and plant grass.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Catching up on 16 pages of new posts after not being on TLF for a week. Wow, it's like everyone got busy! I did get to spend 3 days at The Swan resort at Walt Disney World. I always enjoy going to WDW, and looking at the landscaping, and wondering how in the world they can get all of the coleus to grow to the same height and not bloom.


----------



## social port

Colonel K0rn said:


> Catching up on 16 pages of new posts after not being on TLF for a week. Wow, it's like everyone got busy! I did get to spend 3 days at The Swan resort at Walt Disney World. I always enjoy going to WDW, and looking at the landscaping, and wondering how in the world they can get all of the coleus to grow to the same height and not bloom.


I meant to say the other day: Welcome back to TLF, CK :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...wondering how in the world they can get all of the coleus to grow to the same height and not bloom.


Coleus blooms? Never knew that! I love that stuff! I have been wondering how to incorporate that into my garden but never knew that there was an evil side to it.

More reading... <sigh>


----------



## pennstater2005

Wife and kids are away so I get to do well this......


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Wife and kids are away so I get to do well this......


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and kids are away so I get to do well this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I feel like I've posted this same picture about 10 times here :lol:


----------



## Shindoman

Just winding down after work. Ready to go out on the deck, enjoy the sun and pour myself a Woodford!


----------



## Powhatan

20 bags, 40# @ $1.52 each. Fill lawn low spots.


----------



## ctrav

Well not now but earlier


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love that pool!


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> Love that pool!


Thanks....


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


> 20 bags, 40# @ $1.52 each. Fill lawn low spots.


Did the top soil do the trick or did you have to add sand?


----------



## Powhatan

ctrav said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bags, 40# @ $1.52 each. Fill lawn low spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the top soil do the trick or did you have to add sand?
Click to expand...

The bag content was sufficient, I did not add anything else.


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bags, 40# @ $1.52 each. Fill lawn low spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the top soil do the trick or did you have to add sand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bag content was sufficient, I did not add anything else.
Click to expand...

Thanks...I saw this at Home Depot but was concerned it had to mush mulch in it. I would need about $100 bucks worth for the front to fix some low spots since I cut my bermuda down...


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> I would need about $100 bucks worth for the front to fix some low spots since I cut my bermuda down...


Before you spend $100, I would use sand, personally. I didn't have good luck with those bags (for a different project) and mine came with rocks and mulch in it. Sand will be cheaper, easier to spread evenly, and won't have rocks in it. Too many leveling threads here use sand with the great results to not use it.


----------



## Powhatan

ctrav said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the top soil do the trick or did you have to add sand?
> 
> 
> 
> The bag content was sufficient, I did not add anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...I saw this at Home Depot but was concerned it had to mush mulch in it. I would need about $100 bucks worth for the front to fix some low spots since I cut my bermuda down...
Click to expand...

Mine had no noticeable sticks, rocks, or foreign items. I thought it was very decent soil for the price.


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would need about $100 bucks worth for the front to fix some low spots since I cut my bermuda down...
> 
> 
> 
> Before you spend $100, I would use sand, personally. I didn't have good luck with those bags (for a different project) and mine came with rocks and mulch in it. Sand will be cheaper, easier to spread evenly, and won't have rocks in it. Too many leveling threads here use sand with the great results to not use it.
Click to expand...

Thanks dfw_pilot...btw Im a retired Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Darrell

Watching Nadal.


----------



## pennstater2005

My wife and I kicking it with the TLF koozies!


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> My wife and I kicking it with the TLF koozies!


Sweet!... In more ways than one.


----------



## ctrav

Pretending to be interested in whats going on...yet secretly looking forward to working on the lawn tomorrow :shock: 
I think I'm addicted :lol: :lol:


----------



## Powhatan

Having my morning coffee and biscuits, thinking about mowing the lawn.

Summer heat & humidity not over by a long shot.


----------



## SGrabs33

Wondering how the turf will recover.


----------



## JP900++

Listening to music. Drinking a Scotch and soda band contemplating life and death. In terms of turf overseeding and my crappy spots...and bathroom renovations (might be my mortality on that one).


----------



## Killsocket

Watching The Andy Griffith Show on Netflix. I'm not joking. Only the black and white ones of course.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Fired up the Weber for some pork butt today.


----------



## ctrav

At the lake 20 min from the house...


----------



## pennstater2005

Just finished changing out a rear rotor and brake pads. Took it for a drive and it was grinding. The caliper piston is bad. I wish I was doing what @ctrav is doing!


----------



## Ware

Getting ready to watch some NASCAR at Darlington and Miami vs. LSU at Jerry World. :bandit:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Luv it, @ctrav!


----------



## jayhawk

SGrabs33 said:


> Wondering how the turf will recover.


Lol...been there and then say to yourself "I'm being selfish" 😀


----------



## pennstater2005

Just finished blowing out the gutters in anticipation of the heavy rains just to be sure. Used the Stihl gutter extension kit.


----------



## chrismar

@pennstater2005 tell me more about this contraption! How far can it reach?


----------



## g-man

I'm more interested in how you took that picture.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Just finished blowing out the gutters in anticipation of the heavy rains just to be sure. Used the Stihl gutter extension kit.


Also interested in the length.... Need something that goes up about 40'


----------



## pennstater2005

chrismar said:


> tell me more about this contraption! How far can it reach?


I measured it and it is a bit over 10 feet. But with the length of the blower itself and then obviously your own height and reach I reach easily to 14 feet or more. I will say when you have to reach extremely high and then pull the trigger on the blower and it is hard to control it from blowing backward.

I did all the gutters around the house in less than 5 minutes. It's pretty sweet.



g-man said:


> I'm more interested in how you took that picture.


I wish I looked that professional when I did stuff around the house. I did have the Stihl ear muffs on though!


----------



## chrismar

Fixin' to start sharpenin' my blades.



My system of having 2 sets of blades, 1 always sharpened, isn't working so well for me. Now I have 2 sets of blades to sharpen. 😵


----------



## ctrav

chrismar said:


> Fixin' to start sharpenin' my blades.
> 
> 
> 
> My system of having 2 sets of blades, 1 always sharpened, isn't working so well for me. Now I have 2 sets of blades to sharpen. 😵


Can you show a pic of the vice grip holding the blade? I dont have a work bench and trying to decide how to get something to hold the blade so I can sharpen my own as well. Thanks...


----------



## chrismar

ctrav said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixin' to start sharpenin' my blades.
> 
> 
> 
> My system of having 2 sets of blades, 1 always sharpened, isn't working so well for me. Now I have 2 sets of blades to sharpen. 😵
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show a pic of the vice grip holding the blade? I dont have a work bench and trying to decide how to get something to hold the blade so I can sharpen my own as well. Thanks...
Click to expand...

Ack! I don't have a pic, but I can tell you what I do!

I put a 2x4 block between the table and the blade since they have a 1/2" offset. I then attach the clamp with the long side down to wedge the blade and block to the table. The blade is perpendicular to the table, so it sticks out at a 90° angle.


----------



## ctrav

chrismar said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixin' to start sharpenin' my blades.
> 
> 
> 
> My system of having 2 sets of blades, 1 always sharpened, isn't working so well for me. Now I have 2 sets of blades to sharpen. 😵
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show a pic of the vice grip holding the blade? I dont have a work bench and trying to decide how to get something to hold the blade so I can sharpen my own as well. Thanks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ack! I don't have a pic, but I can tell you what I do!
> 
> I put a 2x4 block between the table and the blade since they have a 1/2" offset. I then attach the clamp with the long side down to wedge the blade and block to the table. The blade is perpendicular to the table, so it sticks out at a 90° angle.
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris...now I have to pick up a Vice grip next time Im at Home Depot


----------



## chrismar

ctrav said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show a pic of the vice grip holding the blade? I dont have a work bench and trying to decide how to get something to hold the blade so I can sharpen my own as well. Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! I don't have a pic, but I can tell you what I do!
> 
> I put a 2x4 block between the table and the blade since they have a 1/2" offset. I then attach the clamp with the long side down to wedge the blade and block to the table. The blade is perpendicular to the table, so it sticks out at a 90° angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris...now I have to pick up a Vice grip next time Im at Home Depot
Click to expand...

It's not even a vise grip, it's a cheapo bar clamp from harbor freight. I think it was $5.


----------



## Powhatan

Relaxing on the back porch drinking a cold one, looking at the rain come down, and watching the grass grow. :beer:


----------



## Powhatan

Servicing the Stihl chainsaw and sharpening the chain. Making sure portable generator runs. Prepping for hurricane Florence, it's tracking to come right over us. I anticipate many tree cuttings.


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


> Servicing the Stihl chainsaw and sharpening the chain. Making sure portable generator runs. Prepping for hurricane Florence, it's tracking to come right over us. I anticipate many tree cuttings.


Stay safe...


----------



## pennstater2005

At the Linesville Spillway in PA. This place grosses me out. Well the carp anyway. Throw bread and they go nuts! As do all the fowl.


----------



## chrismar

^ reminds me of the fish at broadway at the beach in myrtle beach. So so so so so gross!


----------



## pennstater2005

chrismar said:


> ^ reminds me of the fish at broadway at the beach in myrtle beach. So so so so so gross!


Their signature line is "where the ducks walk on the fish". And they do!


----------



## Powhatan

Sitting on the back porch having a cold one watching the intermittent rain come down and the trees sway back and forth with the outer band hurricane winds. Every once in a while I hear tree branches falling in the woods, probably dead limbs.

I hope all are safe in the Carolina's.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Watching my son drag his Mickey Mouse car all over the lawn. KBG is taking it just fine:


----------



## Dico112lr4

Day 3 stuck in the house due to the hurricane. No flooding here just rain. If it keeps it up I may say screw it and go out to do some landscaping work.

I had bought 20 bags of mulch to use as sand bags in front of my garage if needed. Looks like I won't now so may put it in the flowerbeds tomorrow.


----------



## ctrav

Dico112lr4 said:


> Day 3 stuck in the house due to the hurricane. No flooding here just rain. If it keeps it up I may say screw it and go out to do some landscaping work.
> 
> I had bought 20 bags of mulch to use as sand bags in front of my garage if needed. Looks like I won't now so may put it in the flowerbeds tomorrow.


Good to know all is well...


----------



## dfw_pilot

Dico112lr4 said:


> Day 3 stuck in the house due to the hurricane. No flooding here just rain. If it keeps it up I may say screw it and go out to do some landscaping work.


You can reel mow in the rain. I love it.


----------



## Dico112lr4

dfw_pilot said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 stuck in the house due to the hurricane. No flooding here just rain. If it keeps it up I may say screw it and go out to do some landscaping work.
> 
> 
> 
> You can reel mow in the rain. I love it.
Click to expand...

Part of it is under ~3" of water or I would. If I can get it to dry out enough in the next few days that will be the plan.

Feeling like a good time to pull weeds.


----------



## ctrav

Wondering what this could be 



Yep its my TLF order...



I wonder if the wife will notice???



I must say Im rock'n the hat 



This Koozie deserves a fine Texas craft beer and I may as well see how well it works!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Hahaha that's awesome man


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> I must say Im rock'n the hat


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Globe Life Park for my older two's first MLB game, Rays and Rangers.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

dfw_pilot said:


> Globe Life Park for my older two's first MLB game, Rays and Rangers.


Awesome!


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> Globe Life Park for my older two's first MLB game, Rays and Rangers.


Awesome!!


----------



## Powhatan

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Moved the TV into the garage to watch the Bengals. Kids watching Daniel Tiger!

Ran a cat 6 Ethernet direct to the TV and it works great.


----------



## ctrav

That works for sure @pennstater2005


----------



## gijoe4500

pennstater2005 said:


> Moved the TV into the garage to watch the Bengals. Kids watching Daniel Tiger!
> 
> Ran a cat 6 Ethernet direct to the TV and it works great.


I'm watching redzone right now. My Browns played Thursday, so this is the best way I can keep track of the Bungals and the Ratbirds at the same time. It is crazy what's going down in the NFL this week!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Sitting on the back porch watching football when this came out.


----------



## kaptain_zero

Got my last mow in yesterday.... watched the rain mix with snow later in the day. This coming Friday will be well below freezing overnight, so that's it for the lawn. Still lots of leaves to deal with as they are mostly on the trees, but hopefully they will drop before the real snow arrives, so I can clean them up. I hate it when I have to clean them up in the spring!


----------



## pennstater2005

gijoe4500 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved the TV into the garage to watch the Bengals. Kids watching Daniel Tiger!
> 
> Ran a cat 6 Ethernet direct to the TV and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching redzone right now. My Browns played Thursday, so this is the best way I can keep track of the Bungals and the Ratbirds at the same time. It is crazy what's going down in the NFL this week!
Click to expand...

Bengals again officially have no offensive line. Browns are definitely the most interesting team in the NFL.


----------



## ctrav

I'm not a Browns fan but I'm happy for Browns fans...


----------



## gijoe4500

pennstater2005 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Browns are definitely the most interesting team in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Their defense is out of this world, and the offense could go either way. But knowing about Baker's personality, I don't see it being all that bad. 8-7-1 is believable, but I'm expecting more around 6-9-1. Either way, it'll be a fun season!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## social port

Oh ... I'm just chomping down on a fly that was swimming around in my coffee.
>>sip>>hmm...what's that?>>that can't be coffee grounds>>crunch
the snap of the exoskeleton and the subsequent release of the inner goodies.
:lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Oh ... I'm just chomping down on a fly that was swimming around in my coffee.
> >>sip>>hmm...what's that?>>that can't be coffee grounds>>crunch
> the snap of the exoskeleton and the subsequent release of the inner goodies.
> :lol:


Nasty! Why did you bite down?!!


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... I'm just chomping down on a fly that was swimming around in my coffee.
> >>sip>>hmm...what's that?>>that can't be coffee grounds>>crunch
> the snap of the exoskeleton and the subsequent release of the inner goodies.
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty! Why did you bite down?!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: I forgot that I waved a fly away several times while I was drinking. I bit down reflexively-but only once, as I paused to assess. It took me a few moments to trace the crunch back to the fly.


----------



## ctrav

Readjusted the deck on the ZTR last night. Just picked up and installed a new Gator blade for the Toro push mower. 
Now time for a cut...


----------



## Powhatan

Not since June have I gazed upon the elusive vitamin *M* at my local Lowe's. Here's to _*Milwaukee's Best*_ :beer:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Powhatan said:


> Not since June have I gazed upon the elusive vitamin *M* at my local Lowe's. Here's to _*Milwaukee's Best*_ :beer:


ohhhhhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


>


Looks nice there! What's in the koozy?


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice there! What's in the koozy?
Click to expand...

And where is 'there', @dfw_pilot ? It makes me think of Daytona Beach, FL in the 80s.


----------



## Green

dfw_pilot said:


>


What is that, a Fuji Velvia filter or something?

Can't be Florida...the sand is white in most parts, and light brown/gold in a few.


----------



## pennstater2005

Green said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, a Fuji Velvia filter or something?
> 
> Can't be Florida...the sand is white in most parts, and light brown/gold in a few.
Click to expand...

Photoshop :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

@social port, I wish it was Fiji . . .



@pennstater2005, Coke Zero . . . can't look this good and drink the sugary stuff.

@Green, I miss the Velvia days . . . iphone contrast boost.


----------



## Green

dfw_pilot said:


> Green, I miss the Velvia days . . . iphone contrast boost.


I'm planning to shoot some this Fall. I still have the pre-paid mailers, and who knows how much longer they'll be good.


----------



## social port

dfw_pilot said:


> @social port, I wish it was Fiji . . .
> 
> 
> 
> @pennstater2005, Coke Zero . . . can't look this good and drink the sugary stuff.
> 
> @Green, I miss the Velvia days . . . iphone contrast boost.


Dang. I need to visit Texas. I imagine that there are more visible stars than one can possibly see, too


----------



## g-man




----------



## social port

g-man said:


>


Forget Texas. I'm going wherever g-man is. Look at that water!

Once again, g-man is on vacation and trying to slip in a few TLF posts when no one is looking


----------



## pennstater2005

Y'all can just stop posting these beachy pictures anytime now :lol:


----------



## g-man

Bonita springs, FL. 89F and sunny with a 9mph breeze. I'm watching the kids go down the slide now. This place is empty, but drinks are on the high side.

I'm glad we chose not to do Disney. Standing in lines at 90F is not fun. The kids are enjoying this more.


----------



## ctrav

Very nice and a good call...


----------



## Ware

Jealous. I am in Austin - it is 48°F and rainy.


----------



## ctrav

Tried something new...I don't really care for it!


At least this makes it look nice :thumbup:


----------



## social port

ctrav said:


> Tried something new...I don't really care for it!
> 
> 
> At least this makes it look nice :thumbup:


That's disappointing. It sure sounds good.

I bet that it did taste a little better, though, after you put it in that koozie


----------



## ctrav

Have koozie will travel...


Wife and I headed to Los Angeles in the morning to see old friends then off to Asia Sunday morning. Perhaps Mr.Koozie will have pics upon our return...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

g-man said:


> Bonita springs, FL. 89F and sunny with a 9mph breeze. I'm watching the kids go down the slide now. This place is empty, but drinks are on the high side.
> 
> I'm glad we chose not to do Disney. Standing in lines at 90F is not fun. The kids are enjoying this more.


Having grown up in Florida I never recommend Disney. There is so much more to Florida than Mickey and his friends. You made a great call. We just got back from St. Augustine and had a blast. If you have time and want the kids to see something different take a drive down to the Everglades. An airboat ride through the Everglades is an amazing thing. Just wear long pants and a long sleeved shirt.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

g-man said:


> Bonita springs, FL. 89F and sunny with a 9mph breeze. I'm watching the kids go down the slide now. This place is empty, but drinks are on the high side.
> 
> I'm glad we chose not to do Disney. Standing in lines at 90F is not fun. The kids are enjoying this more.


Moments like this don't happen with 10,000 people crammed into "the happiest place on earth." :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> Have koozie will travel...


Safe travels and make memories!


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonita springs, FL. 89F and sunny with a 9mph breeze. I'm watching the kids go down the slide now. This place is empty, but drinks are on the high side.
> 
> I'm glad we chose not to do Disney. Standing in lines at 90F is not fun. The kids are enjoying this more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moments like this don't happen with 10,000 people crammed into "the happiest place on earth." :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Disney sounds like self inflicted torture. I've managed so far to hide that it exists from my children :lol:


----------



## g-man

@TN Hawkeye Me and my wife went there the first week of Nov because she had a work conf at the park. She stayed in the hotel and I toured around by myself. The place was so empty that I did all the rides, went back to the hotel, took a nap and went back to the park at 5pm with her. We were able to do all the rides again plus enjoy the food and wine festival.

Once our son was 2yr old, we went every year for the same week. Somehow my wife also found out that you could get free dining plan if you go those days. The weather is great that week and the park is empty. Once he started school, we cant go that week. We went for fall break last year and doing a 30min line is not fun.


----------



## ctrav

First leg of the trip...DFW to LAX!


----------



## pennstater2005

@ctrav I foresee a new thread....."Where has your TLF koozie been"?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

g-man said:


> @TN Hawkeye Me and my wife went there the first week of Nov because she had a work conf at the park. She stayed in the hotel and I toured around by myself. The place was so empty that I did all the rides, went back to the hotel, took a nap and went back to the park at 5pm with her. We were able to do all the rides again plus enjoy the food and wine festival.
> 
> Once our son was 2yr old, we went every year for the same week. Somehow my wife also found out that you could get free dining plan if you go those days. The weather is great that week and the park is empty. Once he started school, we cant go that week. We went for fall break last year and doing a 30min line is not fun.


If you catch the park when it is slow it can be fun. But you couldn't pay me to go during the summer break. I swear Orlando is 15 degrees hotter than anywhere else in the state.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> @ctrav I foresee a new thread....."Where has your TLF koozie been"?


That is a great idea. Posting pictures of your TLF swag in all the different places.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav I foresee a new thread....."Where has your TLF koozie been"?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea. Posting pictures of your TLF swag in all the different places.
Click to expand...

Someone feel free to start it!!


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav I foresee a new thread....."Where has your TLF koozie been"?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea. Posting pictures of your TLF swag in all the different places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone feel free to start it!!
Click to expand...

I did


----------



## social port

ctrav said:


> First leg of the trip...DFW to LAX!


When I was reading this, I was thinking to myself...is he really going to put a koozie in every pic...He did!! :lol: 
Best thing ever. I'm glad you started a thread on this theme. Brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

I replaced the anode rod on the hot water tank. Definitely extends the life.... The old one was doing its job. Had to use a hacksaw on the new one to shorten it up.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> I replaced the anode rod on the hot water tank. Definitely extends the life.... The old one was doing its job. Had to use a hacksaw on the new one to shorten it up.


Pardon my ignorance, but I assume that attracts various minerals and other deposits in the water?


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the anode rod on the hot water tank. Definitely extends the life.... The old one was doing its job. Had to use a hacksaw on the new one to shorten it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but I assume that attracts various minerals and other deposits in the water?
Click to expand...

Correct. It is also known as a sacrificial rod as it gives itself up, to corrosion, instead of the steel tank rusting. I don't think many folks know it's even there let alone change it. Mine was magnesium but if your water is hard they have aluminum, or stinky then zinc.

They're pretty easy to replace. I had a 2ft breaker bar on the standard 1 and 1/16" hex socket (standard size) and it came right out. If you take it out and there is literally nothing left but maybe a pencil size rod you might be better off waiting for the tank to go versus replacing the rod.

I drain it yearly and check the rod yearly. Easy maintenance to get significantly longer life from your hot water tank.

I got this one from Amazon. It came as a kit and I just needed to saw a bit off for it to fit. I bought the segmented rod because I thought I wouldn't have enough room overhead but the rod in the tank was probably only 36" and came straight out.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

And here I thought I would only learn about lawn care on this forum. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## g-man

This old House explained it better in this video than I could type.

https://youtu.be/2IUNIUZz4Os


----------



## dfw_pilot

I tried to remove it once with a crescent - just rounded the edges, lol.


----------



## Green

@g-man, not sure if you're still there, but Southwest FL is still above average in temp for this time of year. Also, I find the sun doesn't feel as "hot" on the skin there as in the Northeast...probably due to proportionately less IR and more UV...so sun burn can sneak up on you faster and without the skin warming hint of a more northern lattitude. When I used to go back and forth between SWF and here, I would often see all these skin burnt people by pools and on the plane...not a good sight.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching it snow.


----------



## g-man

@pennstater2005 the use of profanity words is against the site policies. I will ask Ware to add that word to the filter.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching it snow.


It was 35 degrees when I got up this am. What happened to fall? :crying:


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> the use of profanity words is against the site policies. I will ask Ware to add that word to the filter.


How about s#*w :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching it snow.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 35 degrees when I got up this am. What happened to fall? :crying:
Click to expand...

We went straight from 85 degrees to a low of 33 this morning over 9 days. Trees are just starting to show some color. I'm hoping for a bounce back but the 10 day forecast shows we barely get into the 60s. Farmers Almanac shows East Tennessee having a mild and wet winter. Maybe we will just have a 4 month Fall.


----------



## social port

@TN Hawkeye I hear you. Major temp shift over a short time.
Where I'm at, I'm looking at ranges between the low 30s and mid 60s.
That is still plenty of room for my cool season grass to grow-I jut didn't expect it to be this cold this early!


----------



## g-man

Watching from home that beautiful 1in hoc kbg at Fenway Park.


----------



## Ware




----------



## ericgautier

@Ware that's awesome!


----------



## g-man

Warm season lawn reunion?


----------



## ctrav

Sweet!


----------



## pennstater2005

That's awesome! I want to go to Lambeau someday.


----------



## TulsaFan

Bringing home a Graden....22 hour trip...looking at the fall leaves...listening to lots of talk radio.


----------



## pennstater2005

@TulsaFan Nice!! Pardon my ignorance but what is a Graden?


----------



## dfw_pilot

TopGolf = bonding.


----------



## TulsaFan

pennstater2005 said:


> @TulsaFan Nice!! Pardon my ignorance but what is a Graden?


Verticutter. Graden GS04
www.gradenusa.com


----------



## TN Hawkeye

dfw_pilot said:


> TopGolf = bonding.


I recognize @Ware and @wardconnor but who are the other gentlemen in the picture?


----------



## Mightyquinn

TN Hawkeye said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> TopGolf = bonding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize @Ware and @wardconnor but who are the other gentlemen in the picture?
Click to expand...

I'm the one with the sunglasses on my head :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm on the far right.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Redtenchu said:


> I'm on the far right.


I've never heard of TopGolf till I saw it on this post. Wow. That looks amazing. I may have to check out the one in Charlotte or Nashville.


----------



## N LA Hacker

What was the occasion? That's too strong of a coalition of minds to not be up to something.


----------



## Redtenchu

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've never heard of TopGolf till I saw it on this post. Wow. That looks amazing. I may have to check out the one in Charlotte or Nashville.


MQ is the only golfer, but we all had a good time!


----------



## wardconnor

TN Hawkeye said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> TopGolf = bonding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize @Ware and @wardconnor but who are the other gentlemen in the picture?
Click to expand...

The old guy in the middle with the sunglasses on his head is @Mightyquinn. What a fun group of friends. Can't wait until I'm that old.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> TopGolf = bonding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize @Ware and @wardconnor but who are the other gentlemen in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old guy in the middle with the sunglasses on his head is @Mightyquinn. What a fun group of friends. Can't wait until I'm that old.
Click to expand...

Really? You are jumping on that bandwagon now??? :lol: :lol: It was great hanging out with everyone :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

#blazin


----------



## g-man

Carbs?


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> #blazin


How are their wings? The near me has varied reviews regarding quality of food but I imagine that is location dependent. Good place to watch a game or too noisy?


----------



## dfw_pilot

I really like their wings. It's also one of the few places that actually has a nice hot flavor like Blazing. Good burgers, too, with decent beer selections. Lots of TV screens but you'll only be able to watch the games, not hear them.


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> How are their wings? The near me has varied reviews regarding quality of food but I imagine that is location dependent. Good place to watch a game or too noisy?


I like their wings too! Especially on Tuesdays when it is 1/2 off. :thumbup: I usually ask for sauce on the side or get their dry seasonings. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Watching this:


----------



## Shindoman




----------



## ctrav

Looks like a nice setup @Shindoman!


----------



## Powhatan

Got warm today ... put on the summer shorts, flip flops, and painted some outside house wood trim ... then had a cold one to celebrate the first day of Winter :beer:


----------



## SGrabs33

Relaxing on the couch watching some TV with our brand new little one snoring away on me.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Relaxing on the couch watching some TV with our brand new little one snoring away on me.


I did not know this. Congrats!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing on the couch watching some TV with our brand new little one snoring away on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know this. Congrats!
Click to expand...

Yep, a little over 2 week now. Thanks!

Even named her Quinn after one of the Bermuda greats @Mightyquinn.... not really but her name is actually Quinn


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing on the couch watching some TV with our brand new little one snoring away on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know this. Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, a little over 2 week now. Thanks!
> 
> Even named her Quinn after one of the Bermuda greats Mightyquinn.... not really but her name is actually Quinn
Click to expand...

Congratulations Scott!!!! I didn't even know you were expecting(well your wife at least  ). Pretty cool name if I do say so myself. Your comment about me had me laughing :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mightyquinn said:


> Pretty cool name if I do say so myself. Your comment about me had me laughing :lol:


I'm pretty sure "dfw_pilot" was already taken, lol.

Congrats!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mall Santa! It's a hassle, but it makes for great memories.


----------



## kaptain_zero

It's at least another 4 months before I can fire up the new lawn mower........ Maybe snow sculpting is in my future?


----------



## tomartom

In bed tninking about a cylinder mower


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Mall Santa! It's a hassle, but it makes for great memories.


My kids are all terrified of Santa. And the Easter Bunny!


----------



## dfw_pilot

PreChristmas family dinner at Chuy's. I can't eat enough of it.


----------



## Green

Watching that game show with Steve Harvey for some reason, and there is someone on it named "Ware". @Ware, not you obviously, but thought it was interesting. I have screen shot to prove it.


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> Watching that game show with Steve Harvey for some reason, and there is someone on it named "Ware". Ware, not you obviously, but thought it was interesting. I have screen shot to prove it.


 :lol:


----------



## Ware

Just finished putting the Christmas decorations back in the attic. Time to watch some bowl games. :thumbup:


----------



## GMM

Can't kill time in the yard till spring, so I'm killing time in the garage on my project car. Current goal is 450WHP/500TQ and a 12 second quarter mile.


----------



## Shindoman

GMM said:


> Can't kill time in the yard till spring, so I'm killing time in the garage on my project car. Current goal is 450WHP/500TQ and a 12 second quarter mile.


What is that? A Kia? What size motor? 450 hp is pretty stout. What mods will you do to get that?


----------



## GMM

Shindoman said:


> GMM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't kill time in the yard till spring, so I'm killing time in the garage on my project car. Current goal is 450WHP/500TQ and a 12 second quarter mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? A Kia? What size motor? 450 hp is pretty stout. What mods will you do to get that?
Click to expand...

Kia Stinger GT, it has a 3.3TT V6. Mods required actually won't be that crazy:

1. Tune (I'm going with a Burger Motorsports JB4)
2. Cold Air Intake (K&N)
3. Midpipes (SSR Performance)
4. Catback Exhaust (Haven't decided yet)
5. Intercooler + Charge Pipe (Maybe)

Here's a dyno with just the tune + intake + E30


----------



## Shindoman

Nice! Looks like fun. Careful not to overboost with that JB4.


----------



## Austinite

Shedding tears over the cost of building a home theater. What did I get myself into!?


----------



## Powhatan

Cheers :beer:


----------



## MckinneyLawn

Debugging a water system.


----------



## Cory

Out running errands, saw this. 






Looks like they are having fun :lol:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Damn green hat done drove over the trench.


----------



## chrismar

Drinking a coffee, boiling some sap and watching the offspring play basketball.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I figured out how to get the YouTubes on our tv in the living room so I'm just recovering from surgery and chilling while @thegrassfactor drops some serious knowledge. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

TN Hawkeye said:


> I figured out how to get the YouTubes on our tv in the living room so I'm just recovering from surgery and chilling while @thegrassfactor drops some serious knowledge. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's a good looking hat he has on! :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

Austinite said:


> Shedding tears over the cost of building a home theater. What did I get myself into!?


It doesn't have to be all that expensive! What are you going with? I think I got into mine for under $2k.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Ware said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out how to get the YouTubes on our tv in the living room so I'm just recovering from surgery and chilling while @thegrassfactor drops some serious knowledge. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good looking hat he has on! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sure is. The one I watched after this he unboxed a coozy and a nice TLF glass. It's almost as if he likes this place.


----------



## Austinite

gijoe4500 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding tears over the cost of building a home theater. What did I get myself into!?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be all that expensive! What are you going with? I think I got into mine for under $2k.
Click to expand...

Im using klipsche speakers all around, four 12" subs, epson 2150 projector. Atmos surround ceiling speakers. It just adds up quickly and I haven't even figured out seating yet. Still have to install acoustic panels. It's a lot of work. I know it can be done for a whole lot less but that's not really my goal. That's why I'm pacing myself. I know if I got equipment for the purpose of saving money, I will always say I wish I didn't. But sound is what I do for a living, so I'm a little more obsessive about getting it right.


----------



## gijoe4500

Austinite said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding tears over the cost of building a home theater. What did I get myself into!?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be all that expensive! What are you going with? I think I got into mine for under $2k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im using klipsche speakers all around, four 12" subs, epson 2150 projector. Atmos surround ceiling speakers. It just adds up quickly and I haven't even figured out seating yet. Still have to install acoustic panels. It's a lot of work. I know it can be done for a whole lot less but that's not really my goal. That's why I'm pacing myself. I know if I got equipment for the purpose of saving money, I will always say I wish I didn't. But sound is what I do for a living, so I'm a little more obsessive about getting it right.
Click to expand...

I got ya. My HT setup isn't in an idea place (living room of an open floor plan house), so trying to maximize sound quality wasn't worth it to me. Instead focused on bang for the buck and was still pleasantly surprised with the final product.


----------



## jdpber

At the office for a meeting and a little bit of work. Then i hit the road to Augusta to the family property for a few days at the Masters. LAND OF THE GRASS GODS!


----------



## pennstater2005

jdpber said:


> At the office for a meeting and a little bit of work. Then i hit the road to Augusta to the family property for a few days at the Masters. LAND OF THE GRASS GODS!


Awesome! Pics please


----------



## wafflesngravy

Austinite said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shedding tears over the cost of building a home theater. What did I get myself into!?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be all that expensive! What are you going with? I think I got into mine for under $2k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im using klipsche speakers all around, four 12" subs, epson 2150 projector. Atmos surround ceiling speakers. It just adds up quickly and I haven't even figured out seating yet. Still have to install acoustic panels. It's a lot of work. I know it can be done for a whole lot less but that's not really my goal. That's why I'm pacing myself. I know if I got equipment for the purpose of saving money, I will always say I wish I didn't. But sound is what I do for a living, so I'm a little more obsessive about getting it right.
Click to expand...

Hey fellow enthusiast! It'll be worth it when your done! I've had mine for about 12 years now.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Watching the Masters and drooling over the perfection of Augusta National.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

In a turkey blind :thumbup:


----------



## jdpber

How to burn wet/green stuff...... add lots of OXYGEN. Works like a champ. Leaf blower idling keeps it roaring. Pitch fork on more shrub clippings.


----------



## touchofgrass

Watching @Mightyquinn look for a new bolt for the 2nd Baroness he just obtained... and getting caught up on my posts


----------



## testwerke

Just finished wiring the solar controller and 12V LED lights with landscaping wire in the shed. Just need to mount the 20W solar panel to something and get a switch faceplate.


----------



## gijoe4500

Putting together materials for my Scouts BSA Female Troop to be able to successfully plan future meetings and camp outs. They have a lot of energy and need help knowing where to direct it.

Now its too bad they don't have a Lawncare merit badge.


----------



## jdpber

ordering a new Chapin backpack sprayer and some PGR


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Watching it rain all day.


----------



## ctrav

Having a beer and relaxing from all the days lawn work...


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Ruining the environment a.k.a work


----------



## J_nick

DiabeticKripple said:


> Ruining the environment a.k.a work


How many stages do you guys do up there


----------



## DiabeticKripple

J_nick said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruining the environment a.k.a work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many stages do you guys do up there
Click to expand...

Average around 25-30.

Most I did was 210. The oil company had special casing joints made so they could get tighter spacing. 70,000lb fracs.


----------



## social port

TN Hawkeye said:


> Watching it rain all day.


Rinse and repeat on Saturday. Only cooler.
By the time the grass dries, my fescue is going to be too tall to mow. :|


----------



## TN Hawkeye

We got 3.25" in 24 hours. The fescue in the back yard looks like a wet jungle.


----------



## J_nick

DiabeticKripple said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruining the environment a.k.a work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many stages do you guys do up there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Average around 25-30.
> 
> Most I did was 210. The oil company had special casing joints made so they could get tighter spacing. 70,000lb fracs.
Click to expand...

Man that's crazy. We might get into the 20's if we do a 10,000' lateral. We got bought out around a year ago and the new company hasn't drilled any that long. 5k down 5k sideways is the usual, only doing 3-5 stage fracs. The wells don't come on as strong but they aren't petering out as fast either.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

J_nick said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many stages do you guys do up there
> 
> 
> 
> Average around 25-30.
> 
> Most I did was 210. The oil company had special casing joints made so they could get tighter spacing. 70,000lb fracs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man that's crazy. We might get into the 20's if we do a 10,000' lateral. We got bought out around a year ago and the new company hasn't drilled any that long. 5k down 5k sideways is the usual, only doing 3-5 stage fracs. The wells don't come on as strong but they aren't petering out as fast either.
Click to expand...

We have some deep stuff here.

23,000ft wells, 16,000ft is sideways.

Heading up to do a bigger Plug and Perf job right now. 3 wells, 98 stg, 660klbs of sand each.


----------



## ctrav

Waiting patiently for the Easter Bunny to finish hiding the eggs for the girls...Happy Easter to all!


----------



## dfw_pilot

DudePerfect came to our church this past week. I'd never heard of them, but man, what great family friendly fun. Watching them with the family after church today.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> DudePerfect came to our church this past week. I'd never heard of them, but man, what great family friendly fun. Watching them with the family after church today.


Cool! My kid was obsessed with those guys for awhile.


----------



## social port

Kicking back to enjoy a nice soda in the backyard. It is a beautiful day. I need to mow, but I have to wait until Monday


----------



## ctrav

Watching my wife roll her eyes at me for ordering a "scale" for the lawn chemicals. I think she was more saddened by the fact Amazon delivered on Easter Sunday. Thanks Amazon but I could have waited... :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Kicking back to enjoy a nice soda in the backyard. It is a beautiful day. I need to mow, but I have to wait until Monday


Nice shot! Grass is looking good :nod:


----------



## Killsocket

Watching The VIetnam War by Ken Burns on Netflix. I just got done watching WWII in Color on Netflix.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kicking back to enjoy a nice soda in the backyard. It is a beautiful day. I need to mow, but I have to wait until Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot! Grass is looking good :nod:
Click to expand...

Thanks! It was a good afternoon. Ended up firing up the grill to smoke a turkey. Looked done, but it wasn't. Could have done a better job with the meat thermometer. Had to finish cooking it in the oven. Still very tasty.

Edited to add: I also decided that I need a pair of TLF sunglasses to go with my glass. The sunglasses would have to be TLF green, of course.


----------



## stotea

Got an email from my boss' boss at 12:50 PM Sunday afternoon (yes, Easter afternoon) saying I need to have a three statement model complete and ready to send to our PE firm owners first thing Monday morning. Well, I was at an extended family Easter gathering until about 7:30 PM. Then I helped my wife put the kids to bed. So, I've been working on this since about 8:00 PM. It's now 1:20 AM, and I'm just waiting for another data query to finish so I can keep trying to figure out why my pro forma balance sheet isn't balancing. Good times.


----------



## 440mag

In keeping with the "lake theme" developing :lol: ...

through my last cup on Rhodhiss Lake, WNC USA,

waiting for overnight temps to get out of 39^F and above the 40's so I can get started on 3-4 straight days of sanding, masking, priming and painting exterior doors and door frames (yay , NOT :x


----------



## 440mag

stotea said:


> Got an email from my boss' boss at 12:50 PM Sunday afternoon ... Good times.


I used to work for that sob, also! Only thing was, he was either too busy or never bright enough to realize his "Public Information Officer" (truly, the boob behind the throne) was always prompting him to ask the Command Staff for, wait for it ... THE EXACT SAME STATS & DATA WE'D ALREADY SUBMITTED, in response to previous requests!!!!!

In my case, it was more like "incompetent times." Hang in there, there is a pot at the end of the "career bow!" :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

dfw_pilot said:


> DudePerfect came to our church this past week. I'd never heard of them, but man, what great family friendly fun. Watching them with the family after church today.


They are one of the few YouTube channels I can put on with the kids and know that there won't be anything vulgar. The boys got foam tipped bow and arrows for Easter so we spent a good hour shooting cans off our heads like DudePerfect does.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Waiting patiently for the Easter Bunny to finish hiding the eggs for the girls...Happy Easter to all!


They are adorable. I'm sure it's hard for the Easter bunny (or Santa or the tooth fairy) to look at those smiling faces and not spoil them just a little.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently for the Easter Bunny to finish hiding the eggs for the girls...Happy Easter to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are adorable. I'm sure it's hard for the Easter bunny (or Santa or the tooth fairy) to look at those smiling faces and not spoil them just a little.
Click to expand...

This is true and thanks @TN Hawkeye


----------



## FlowRider

Drinking Diet Root Beer and getting ready to watch the Houston Rockets try to sweep the Utah Jazz out of the first round of the playoffs!

James Harden and Chris Paul are fun to watch. Skillz, yeah!

We want the Warriors. Revenge is a serious motivator!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Watching the NFL Draft while checking out TLF.


----------



## ctrav

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Watching the NFL Draft while checking out TLF.


+1 and having a bourbon on the rocks


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

ctrav said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the NFL Draft while checking out TLF.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 and having a bourbon on the rocks
Click to expand...

Nice! I had an IPA. As a Clemson fan, it was awesome to see all three of our defensive front go in the first round.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Sanding fiberglass, getting ready to paint my boat. She is getting along over due face lift.


----------



## jabopy

Rain coming down quite hard so in my man cave. Got the wood stove ticking over nicely. Stihl chain saw hadn't run for two years, cleaned the plug, put a drop of Aspen 2t in and off she goes. Must have a tidy up around here aswell.


----------



## wafflesngravy

Just mowed the lawn and blew out the garage. Now I'm relaxing and watching Macgyver.


----------



## Green

Relaxing on TLF after coming back from a very nice first date with a really awesome girl. John Deere commercial going on in the background. Life doesn't get any better.


----------



## Ware

This. :bandit:


----------



## jdpber

So I had no idea where to put this.

I was cruising around in the golf cart last night and saw this monstrosity on the far other side of my neighborhood.

The "frame" measured 3" depth and the center was almost 5". Earlier this week it was simply last seasons dead Bermuda with some mixed green poking thru.

The cut makes no since to me.


----------



## Ware

jdpber said:


> So I had no idea where to put this.
> 
> I was cruising around in the golf cart last night and saw this monstrosity on the far other side of my neighborhood.
> 
> The "frame" measured 3" depth and the center was almost 5". Earlier this week it was simply last seasons dead Bermuda with some mixed green poking thru.
> 
> The cut makes no since to me.


My guess is they made the perimeter pass, then decided they were taking off too much.


----------



## jdpber

Ware said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had no idea where to put this.
> 
> I was cruising around in the golf cart last night and saw this monstrosity on the far other side of my neighborhood.
> 
> The "frame" measured 3" depth and the center was almost 5". Earlier this week it was simply last seasons dead Bermuda with some mixed green poking thru.
> 
> The cut makes no since to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is they made the perimeter pass, then decided they were taking off too much.
Click to expand...

I am going to have to check back on it in a couple weeks and see. They need to take a few inches out of the middle to that the garbage brown is not showing thru. Glad that they do not live next to me.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Watching LCN vids with the pup.



Maybe I'm just watching haha


----------



## ctrav

Just restocked the supply cabinet


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Just restocked the supply cabinet


I always get excited when I see your name attached to the last post in the thread. :lol:


----------



## OhDeere

Wondering why a lawn striping/painting kit isn't a thing. Wouldn't it be nice to make your darker stripes even darker WHILE striping and mowing?


----------



## jdpber

So for the past 8 months or so i have become obsessed with learning about golf course construction. For many reasons, love of construction as thats what my family does, the engineer in me, to better build my home green. And most of all it is very interesting. Been watching videos all morning while doing some automation programing on the other monitor.


----------



## ctrav

Enjoying a nice cold one!


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Watching game of thrones episode 4


----------



## pennstater2005

Doing an auto body hack job. Angle grinder to remove rust. Big gap filler to fill hole and cure overnight. Then tomorrow cut off foam, and it and get ready for Bondo.



I know I'll be doing it again sooner than later. But it was already Bondo'd once before and it lasted at least a few years before we started noticing it. Of course I had to remove all that gunk!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Greetings from Edisto Beach, SC. On some much needed vacation with the family.


----------



## pennstater2005

Bondo on, sanded and primed. Waiting for paint and clear coat now.



First time doing body work as I'm sure one can tell :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Why are you going to paint it?


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Why are you going to paint it?


It was rusted pretty bad. Used an angle grinder and got it pretty cleaned up. Then Bondo. Primer and just ordered the paint online tonight.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I spent the afternoon watching the Junior College Division 3 Baseball World Series. The local college has hosted it for the last 3 years. It's not Omaha but it's cool watching college kids play for a national championship. None of them will play Division 1 next year but I really enjoy watching baseball where they really give everything they have to win. They have a kids day before the tournament started and my sons got really attached to a team from Minnesota. It's cool to see my sons root for a bunch of kids that they have no connection to other than a couple T-shirts and an autographed ball.

Edit- one of the plays from the game I watched made it on SportsCenter Top 10 Plays. The ball got stuck in the webbing of the pitchers glove and he ran halfway to first and tossed the glove to 1st base. Got the out too.


----------



## pennstater2005

First coat of paint.....





3 coats of paint and 4 coats of clear coat. It has to cure for 48 hours and then I can wet sand it with 2500 grit I have. Then buff to finish.


----------



## FlowRider

Getting ready to watch Game 5 of the NBA Finals. See if old bird legs Kevin Durant can help save the Warriors in this game.

Do or Die time for the Warriors.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Quick family vacation in Pigeon Forge. Absolutely love this place we stay at. So much for the kids to do.


----------



## social port

TN Hawkeye said:


> Quick family vacation in Pigeon Forge. Absolutely love this place we stay at. So much for the kids to do.


That place looks great. I haven't been to Pigeon Forge yet, but it is on the docket. Biggest question: How was the traffic coming in?
Just about every time I have passed that exit, traffic is backed up at tortuous lengths.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

social port said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick family vacation in Pigeon Forge. Absolutely love this place we stay at. So much for the kids to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That place looks great. I haven't been to Pigeon Forge yet, but it is on the docket. Biggest question: How was the traffic coming in?
> Just about every time I have passed that exit, traffic is backed up at tortuous lengths.
Click to expand...

One nice thing about being from near here is knowing all the backroads. I would never come in off I40. Between the bass pro shop and the baseball field it's a madhouse out there. Coming from the West I would look at either 441 or 321 if you want a nice scenic drive. One year I made the mistake of going back home I40. It took 2.5 hours to get from Sevierville to the interstate.

If you have kids this place is great. The Resorts at Governors Crossing. You pay a little more for the room but save on food and play. Full kitchen, washer and dryer, and tons of play areas.


----------



## social port

@TN Hawkeye. That's good info. Thanks. I just got a bit wiser on how to handle the trip :thumbup:


----------



## stotea

Subway series at Yankee Stadium!


----------



## ctrav

Just finished washing the wife's car! It's clean and she is happy!!


----------



## GJTwinz

Put up a kiddie pool For the kids this weekend, the kids had fun but the lawn is paying for it now. Super Hot day and vinyl don't mix well. Trying to see how to make the Bermuda bounce back quickly


----------



## TN Hawkeye

GJTwinz said:


> Put up a kiddie pool For the kids this weekend, the kids had fun but the lawn is paying for it now. Super Hot day and vinyl don't mix well. Trying to see how to make the Bermuda bounce back quickly


I know that pain. Luckily our blow up pool suffered a critical injury last year. I thought I was in the clear this summer then my wife come home with a two person slip and slide. It may somehow end up damaged in the box. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Opened the fridge to find this from the wife..... 



And now I'm doing this.....



My favorite way to spend a Friday after work!


----------



## RDZed

About to start boiling 50 lbs of live crawfish from the swamps of Natchitoches, La.

Is 12:30 too early to start drinking beer?

Happy Father's Day boys!


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Opened the fridge to find this from the wife.....
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm doing this.....
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite way to spend a Friday after work!


That's just awesome. Sounds like a great evening, too. That's also one of my favorite combinations: Deck, lawn visible, evening sunlight, a little beer, and TLF. I don't venture into the cigar world, but it's a nice touch.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Opened the fridge to find this from the wife.....
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm doing this.....
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite way to spend a Friday after work!


Sounds like you got yourself a keeper. Sometimes little things like a surprise note can mean more than a present from a store. Just make sure you return the favor sometime.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opened the fridge to find this from the wife.....
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm doing this.....
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite way to spend a Friday after work!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got yourself a keeper. Sometimes little things like a surprise note can mean more than a present from a store. Just make sure you return the favor sometime.
Click to expand...

Definitely a keeper! And the kids got me a little fridge for beer in the summer I'm the garage :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

New toasters suck. Went on eBay and got an old chrome Proctor Silex for $18 plus shipping. Never been this excited for a toaster :lol:

It is new but opened for testing and inspection.









I'm tired of posting pictures of my lawn. Old school toasters rule!

No I'm not drinking.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> New toasters suck. Went on eBay and got an old chrome Proctor Silex for $18 plus shipping. Never been this excited for a toaster :lol:
> 
> It is new but opened for testing and inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of posting pictures of my lawn. Old school toasters rule!
> 
> No I'm not drinking.


This is amazing.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New toasters suck. Went on eBay and got an old chrome Proctor Silex for $18 plus shipping. Never been this excited for a toaster :lol:
> 
> It is new but opened for testing and inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of posting pictures of my lawn. Old school toasters rule!
> 
> No I'm not drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing.
Click to expand...

Did a test piece. Biggest difference was took about thirty seconds and was perfectly toasted both sides. It got hot as hell!


----------



## Jacob_S

Just a little Saturday morning reading.


----------



## SWB




----------



## pennstater2005

SWB said:


>


Beautiful set up! There's that griddle again.....I had just forgotten about it but now am feeling the urge to spend my money :lol:


----------



## SWB

pennstater2005 said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful set up! There's that griddle again.....I had just forgotten about it but now am feeling the urge to spend my money :lol:
Click to expand...

Slap that billfold! Worth every penny!


----------



## g-man

@SWB your hedge looks perfect. How you keep the height so consistent?


----------



## SWB

g-man said:


> @SWB your hedge looks perfect. How you keep the height so consistent?


Funny you mention that as I'm very critical of my trimming skills. It gets trimmed 2x a year with just the new growth taken off. I appreciate the comment!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

SWB said:


>


I sometimes think "I wouldn't mind living in K-ville." But then I see pictures like this and reel low dads house and thor's House and I think "I'm ok here. Probably get kicked out of Knoxville real quick like."


----------



## SWB

TN Hawkeye said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes think "I wouldn't mind living in K-ville." But then I see pictures like this and reel low dads house and thor's House and I think "I'm ok here. Probably get kicked out of Knoxville real quick like."
Click to expand...

Ha! Come work on my renovation and see how you like it here :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Relaxing by the In-Laws pool while the family cools off. I'm not much of a pool guy so I'm in charge of music and retrieving the beer.


----------



## The_iHenry

18 holes at the Bali Hai


----------



## ctrav

Just finished the lawn and my wife decided to have a "lawn conversation" with me.

Wife - so you cut the grass not once but twice with the reel so that's a double cut right?
Me - why yes dear and great job on the lingo!
Wife - the why did you cut it a third time with the push mower?
Me - I didn't cut a third time...I was vacuuming :lol: :lol: 
Wife - Im done :roll:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

My sons have started an unofficial whiffle ball tournament between the two of them and whoever else is around. Since they play at our house and my parents house they wanted a portable strike zone. So my oldest and I set out to use as many scraps as we could to build one. It's not professional quality but he did 90% of the work (minus any saw work) and I didn't use any curse words. Successful day if you ask me.





The top.part slides right off the bottom and the plywood is attached with bolts from underneath into threaded inserts. Breaks down into 3 pieces. Total cost... $6 for the inserts.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> My sons have started an unofficial whiffle ball tournament between the two of them and whoever else is around. Since they play at our house and my parents house they wanted a portable strike zone. So my oldest and I set out to use as many scraps as we could to build one. It's not professional quality but he did 90% of the work (minus any saw work) and I didn't use any curse words. Successful day if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top.part slides right off the bottom and the plywood is attached with bolts from underneath into threaded inserts. Breaks down into 3 pieces. Total cost... $6 for the inserts.


Awesome project and good outdoor fun. Now it's adults vs kids! 👍🏾


----------



## pennstater2005

Up at Presque Isle in Erie. The water is damn cold!


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> Up at Presque Isle in Erie. The water is damn cold!


Still better than cutting the lawn in scorching heat...well kinda :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up at Presque Isle in Erie. The water is damn cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still better than cutting the lawn in scorching heat...well kinda :lol:
Click to expand...

Very true! Our heat around here is nothing compared to what you guys are experiencing. I can't stand to even go out when it's 90 and humid here.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Sitting on the back deck, Dave Matthews Band on the speaker, an ice cold beer in hand, and a beautiful woman by my side. Not sure if it gets better. :beer:


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Sitting on the back deck, Dave Matthews Band on the speaker, an ice cold beer in hand, and a beautiful woman by my side. Not sure if it gets better. :beer:


Ants Marching


----------



## FlowRider

Watching Jane's Addiction live at Irvine Meadows, with original guitarist Dave Navarro playing lead guitar.

It's on the Audience channel on DirecTV, in stunning 4K resolution.

Navarro can still shred with the best of them.


----------



## FlowRider




----------



## FlowRider

Check out the old school motocross boots Navarro is wearing on "Jane Says...."

Interesting show. This band was always on the bleeding edge.

I would post other shots, but NSFW. And it would spook your family...! :shock:  :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

@FlowRider

I saw him over twenty years ago at the old Civic Center in Pittsburgh. He was playing with the Red Hot Chili Peppers then. I remember getting up front and seeing his sweet Parker Fly guitar!

Flea had a diaper on and Kiedes had a lampshade over his head. Navarro was the normal one :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the back deck, Dave Matthews Band on the speaker, an ice cold beer in hand, and a beautiful woman by my side. Not sure if it gets better. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ants Marching
Click to expand...

That was on the playlist. Many moons ago after an argument my wife played Angel by Dave Matthews Band for me to say I'm Sorry. We still kiss whenever it comes on.


----------



## FlowRider

@pennstater2005

True story: I was on a business trip and booked a first class seat (long flight and cool boss) and who gets on the plane but the Red Hot Chili Peppers. Dave Navarro sat across from me. I was looking at cars on my laptop during the flight, and he leans over and asks me what kind of car that was on my screen. It was a McLaren.

So I passed him my laptop and said "McLaren." He read the story and studied the photos. Handed it back, and said "From now on, it's all about the McLaren!" We laughed and started talking about cars. He told me he had just purchased a BMW 750iL, and that his accountant told him to lease it. He wanted to know if I thought it was a nice car. I told him it was BMW's flagship car, which it was at the time.

So Navarro asks me if I had any games on my laptop. I actually did, so he wanted to play Centipede, because he liked that game. So here I am drinking cognac and playing Centipede with Dave Navarro. He wasn't drinking. Then he introduced me to the rest of the band, and I told them my wife and I are huge fans, and she would love it if I could get their autographs. So Anthony says "Got any paper?" I had a legal pad, so they all signed personalized autographs for her. Flea signed his name by drawing big block letters and coloring them in. He grinned when I said he "colored inside the lines." They were all cool as can be, really down to earth.

Flea had a tape recorder and he kept playing beats for Anthony to see which ones he liked. Anthony was telling me how they went to this awards show in New York City and how much he hated it because everyone was "drinking spirits" and acting rude. It was like talking with someone you knew growing up.

So Navarro and I play Centipede all the way back to LAX, and we stroll to baggage claim like normal. In L.A., they were noticed but no one really reacted other than to tap friends to make them look. This was before smart phones.

So the bags came. Navarro asks me what color McLaren should he buy. I looked right at him and said "Gloss Black." He high fives me, and I left to get in a cab while they jumped into a gloss black Suburban.

Navarro turned in the door and said "Yeah. Gloss Black!"

I wonder if he ever bought that McLaren....


----------



## pennstater2005

@FlowRider Crazy story!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

pennstater2005 said:


> New toasters suck. Went on eBay and got an old chrome Proctor Silex for $18 plus shipping. ... Old school toasters rule!


I believe you, but what is the benefit of the old toaster? Does it get hotter? Heat more evenly? Chrome? Just curious.

We're believers in old laundry equipment, particularly washing machines. Repaired our 25-year old Maytag washer a couple years ago and couldn't be happier with it as compared to folks we know who bought new washing machines instead...


----------



## pennstater2005

ken-n-nancy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New toasters suck. Went on eBay and got an old chrome Proctor Silex for $18 plus shipping. ... Old school toasters rule!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you, but what is the benefit of the old toaster? Does it get hotter? Heat more evenly? Chrome? Just curious.
> 
> We're believers in old laundry equipment, particularly washing machines. Repaired our 25-year old Maytag washer a couple years ago and couldn't be happier with it as compared to folks we know who bought new washing machines instead...
Click to expand...

Gets super hot and toasts both sides evenly. But the best part is it's done in about 30 seconds or so. I had a stainless steel GE 4 slice toaster and it was just slow and you always had to turn the bread. Looks extremely well constructed inside as well.


----------



## pennstater2005

Having a cigar, beer, and listening to old country before I scalp.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

I worked out at the gym, came home and edged my sidewalk and driveway, watered my yard with 1/2" (it's been rain-less for 3 day) and NOW I'm drinking a large tropical fruit-walnut-chocolate whey protein smoothy and I'm watching my DVR of the Formula One Grand Prix race from Silverstone England that happened earlier this morning.

https://www.grandprix247.com/2019/07/14/british-grand-prix-hamilton-takes-six-mayhem-behind-him/

My kind of day :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Having a cigar, beer, and listening to old country before I scalp.


Two questions:
1. Is that a Bose II Soundlink speaker?
2. Scalping a cool season lawn?


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a cigar, beer, and listening to old country before I scalp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. Is that a Bose II Soundlink speaker?
> 2. Scalping a cool season lawn?
Click to expand...

Yes to both!


----------



## g-man

@TN Hawkeye he is scalping after applying glyphosate to kill it. He is removing the dead stuff.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a cigar, beer, and listening to old country before I scalp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. Is that a Bose II Soundlink speaker?
> 2. Scalping a cool season lawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to both!
Click to expand...

I love my speaker. Expensive but the sound is amazing. Best bass I have heard from a small Bluetooth speaker. 
Are you joining the warm season crew or just prepping for fall?


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. Is that a Bose II Soundlink speaker?
> 2. Scalping a cool season lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love my speaker. Expensive but the sound is amazing. Best bass I have heard from a small Bluetooth speaker.
> Are you joining the warm season crew or just prepping for fall?
Click to expand...

Partial renovation....2500 sq ft. Getting ready for a mid August seed down date. Yeah the speaker is sweet.


----------



## Cory

Just finished installing Air Lift airbags on my truck, no more squatting for me :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Cory excuse my ignorance but are those things on your license plate how you put air in them? Like valve stems on a tire?


----------



## Cory

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Cory excuse my ignorance but are those things on your license plate how you put air in them? Like valve stems on a tire?


Yeah, valve stems. Just like adding air to a tire. They make air compressor kits you can install and you can use a remote or they have an auto level kit. But I'm too cheap for those :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cory excuse my ignorance but are those things on your license plate how you put air in them? Like valve stems on a tire?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, valve stems. Just like adding air to a tire. They make air compressor kits you can install and you can use a remote or they have an auto level kit. But I'm too cheap for those :lol:
Click to expand...

Cheap or not I think it's so cool that you installed those yourself. I have zero mechanical ability and am amazed at what some of y'all do on here.


----------



## FlowRider

Getting ready to watch the long-awaited reveal of the mid-engine C8 Corvette, being revealed tonight from Tustin, California, at a watch party with some of my friends. &#127881; &#127880;

It is going to be an exciting night!


----------



## FlowRider

The winning tradition continues:


----------



## FlowRider




----------



## Falcon64

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Cory excuse my ignorance but are those things on your license plate how you put air in them? Like valve stems on a tire?


Haha nice to know i'm Not the only one running my air like that. Gotta help this old girl keep her *** from dragging


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> The winning tradition continues:


Does it come in a 4 door?


----------



## ctrav

FlowRider said:


>


That is so sweet and I have never been a vet guy...


----------



## pennstater2005

I've always thought Mustangs looked like a dime a dozen but the Corvettes always stood out. I was always a Ford guy when younger and used to think that then too. Now I drive a Camry.


----------



## Cory

TN Hawkeye said:


> Cheap or not I think it's so cool that you installed those yourself. I have zero mechanical ability and am amazed at what some of y'all do on here.


It's not really that hard, took longer to route the air lines than it did to install the airbags.



Falcon64 said:


> Haha nice to know i'm Not the only one running my air like that. Gotta help this old girl keep her @ss from dragging


Nice! :thumbup:



FlowRider said:


>


I'm not a fan of the mid engine Vett, looks like a knock off Ferrari. The front engine stood out from the pack, now it looks like every other supercar.


----------



## FlowRider

495 horsepower, 470 ft./lbs. of torque, 0-60 mph in 2.9 seconds with the Z51 hi-perf package, base price under $60,000. 6.2 liter Chevy pushrod naturally aspirated small block V8, targa top, holds two golf bags in rear trunk, has five piece matched luggage for road trips, and can store the targa top in the trunk if you want open-top driving.

GM added 400 workers at the Corvette factory in Kentucky.

They're gonna need them...! I love the new Corvette - it is stunning!


----------



## FlowRider

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winning tradition continues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in a 4 door?
Click to expand...

It's a three door. But it has 9mm thick glass between the cabin and the engine and trunk compartment, so you can't get in through Door #3...!


----------



## FlowRider

The guy standing on stage is Mark Reuss from GM. The last time he introduced a Corvette model it was a pace car on a race track in Detroit and he goosed the car coming out of a corner, spun out, and crashed it into the wall....

This time he had a much slower grand entrance...! :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winning tradition continues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in a 4 door?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a three door. But it has 9mm thick glass between the cabin and the engine and trunk compartment, so you can't get in through Door #3...!
Click to expand...

Damn. I was gonna buy one but my sons booster seat probably won't fit in the backseat. :lol:


----------



## FlowRider

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come in a 4 door?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a three door. But it has 9mm thick glass between the cabin and the engine and trunk compartment, so you can't get in through Door #3...!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn. I was gonna buy one but my sons booster seat probably won't fit in the backseat. :lol:
Click to expand...

It's a true two seater. No back seat. That's where they put the engine!


----------



## FlowRider

ctrav said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet and I have never been a vet guy...
Click to expand...

GM was definitely marketing it to young professionals and millennials who are doing well in the new economy. Live-streaming the reveal, social media outlets all blanketed, 1000 special guests, young hostesses who were "geeking" with OMG enthusiasm, focusing on all new design ("only one part carried over from the previous Corvette").

The first part of the reveal was all corporate-speak BS. The car stole the show. When they announced the V8 would remain, you could hear a roar from the men in the crowd. When Reuss said the price for the base model would be under $60,000, the salespeople cheered...!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Up at butt crack of dawn setting up for another day of yard sale fun. Heat index is supposed to be upper 90s by noon. Not as bad as other places but hot for here.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

FlowRider said:


> The guy standing on stage is Mark Reuss from GM. The last time he introduced a Corvette model it was a pace car on a race track in Detroit and he goosed the car coming out of a corner, spun out, and crashed it into the wall....


I'm a motorsports fan and saw that wreck on live TV. I really felt sorry for the guy, we've all goofed up driving at some time., but the video of his mistake will follow with him for a long time.

The GM exec driving the pace car had just run over a bump in the track and I think that his left turn was off-camber, so for a moment, the rear suspension was 'light' as he hit the throttle, IIRC.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

FlowRider said:


> 495 horsepower, 470 ft./lbs. of torque, 0-60 mph in 2.9 seconds with the Z51 hi-perf package, base price under $60,000. 6.2 liter Chevy pushrod naturally aspirated small block V8, targa top, holds two golf bags in rear trunk, has five piece matched luggage for road trips, and can store the targa top in the trunk if you want open-top driving.
> 
> They're gonna need them...! I love the new Corvette - it is stunning!


The 2020 Vette is stunning, but the front is very much Vette-like, but from the A-pillar back, it reminds me of a Ferrari. That's not a bad thing, but it is just too much of a change for me


----------



## FlowRider

Done building my new rifle; getting ready to watch James Vick from Olney, Texas fight Dan Hooker from New Zealand on UFC Live on ESPN.

Go git him, Texas boy!


----------



## FlowRider

Well, that was fast. The Kiwi hit the Texas boy with a left hook and knocked him the _**_ out!

The fans in San Antonio quiet now.

&#129323;


----------



## FlowRider

Now it's ex-Dallas Cowboy Greg Hardy fighting a heavyweight from Houston.

Over in under a minute...Hardy by TKO.


----------



## RayTL

Trying to figure out what to do with myself since the T-Nex is working well ... :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

RayTL said:


> Trying to figure out what to do with myself since the T-Nex is working well ... :shock: :thumbup:


 :lol: It's great isn't it.


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do with myself since the T-Nex is working well ... :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: It's great isn't it.
Click to expand...

Absolutely, it is awesome to be absent the thought, I "have" to mow and still be able to keep it reel low. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## jdpber

Vacation in the heart of some of the finest golf courses and pampered grass. I have been in heaven. But also in withdrawals that I can not mow my lawn and putting green.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jdpber said:


> Vacation in the heart of some of the finest golf courses and pampered grass. I have been in heaven. But also in withdrawals that I can not mow my lawn and putting green.


Hilton Head or Kiawah?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy

Enjoying a quiet evening after a long day of successful work around my yard and enjoying a wonderful view from my backyard not far from the shore of Lake Erie.

Peaceful :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Cleaned up from the party and washed down the patio and pool deck. Lots of good food, drinks and neighbors!












Wish a few local TLF folks could have made it...maybe next time 👍🏾


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> ...Wish a few local TLF folks could have made it...maybe next time 👍🏾


I punched it in Apple Maps and it said I was going to be a couple hours late.


----------



## Cory

ctrav said:


> Cleaned up from the party and washed down the patio and pool deck. Lots of good food, drinks and neighbors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish a few local TLF folks could have made it...maybe next time 👍🏾


Dang! That's a nice spread!

In-laws are in town, I'm currently making Sunday sauce (my wife's Italian family calls it Sunday gravy).


----------



## ctrav

> Dang! That's a nice spread!
> 
> In-laws are in town, I'm currently making Sunday sauce (my wife's Italian family calls it Sunday gravy).


Thanks buddy...we had a blast...that's only a portion of the food! We had brisket, salmon and smoked meatloaf sliders. All of which I failed to get pictures of 😩

I could use some of your delicious looking Sunday sauce/gravy 👍🏾


----------



## jdpber

TN Hawkeye said:


> jdpber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation in the heart of some of the finest golf courses and pampered grass. I have been in heaven. But also in withdrawals that I can not mow my lawn and putting green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton Head or Kiawah?
Click to expand...

KIAWAH - Turtle point course.

Our back yard view


----------



## g-man

I'm stressing over irrigation and keep the soil moist in this super dry day. Zero cloud coverage.


----------



## ctrav

Was doing this until the wife said let's eat...


----------



## ctrav

g-man said:


> I'm stressing over irrigation and keep the soil moist in this super dry day. Zero cloud coverage.


The heat is taking its toll on a lot of us 😩


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> Was doing this until the wife said let's eat...


LOL, awesome!!


----------



## wafflesngravy

Just finished The Boys on Amazon. One word, Wow!


----------



## social port

wafflesngravy said:


> Just finished The Boys on Amazon. One word, Wow!


Well, that sold me. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## social port

@ctrav, why does it always look like you are having the best time of your life  ?


----------



## ctrav

social port said:


> @ctrav, why does it always look like you are having the best time of your life  ?


I'm blessed beyond my wildest dreams and I'm definitely living the dream buddy 👍🏾


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Was doing this until the wife said let's eat...


Time to get one of these and have her float dinner to you...


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing this until the wife said let's eat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get one of these and have her float dinner to you...
Click to expand...

That would be SWEET!


----------



## social port

I just had a mental lapse and was typing in the wrong password for logging into TLF.
I had to answer a security question to prove I wasn't a bot or something like that.
Who won LOTM in August 2018? I thought, 'haha, I know this one. Oh, I got this. alpine0000!' That's right: I even remembered the 000.
But then I got it wrong. Doh! _2018_! Then, I couldn't remember. I had to look it up. Guess I don't know that much after all


----------



## g-man

@social port  Password Managers


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> @social port  Password Managers


 Yeah, that would make my life a little easier. But the real problem here is that I need to improve my TLF trivia


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking through some old bins and found this.....


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching the girls run through the sprinkler!


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching the girls run through the sprinkler!


Kids love the sprinklers 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## social port

I got up very early this morning to do a mega soak for the grass on my heat-stressed slopes. 
That gave me a chance to catch up on Connor Ward's mono reno videos.
Not a bad way to start a Saturday.


----------



## ctrav

Enjoying a second cup of coffee and reflecting on my one year anniversary here at TLF!

I have learned an awful lot from this community and proud to be a member. Thanks to so many of you for the support as I have had many ups and downs. I hope to be helpful to others in some small way as I continue this lawn journey!!


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Enjoying a second cup of coffee and reflecting on my one year anniversary here at TLF!
> 
> I have learned an awful lot from this community and proud to be a member. Thanks to so many of you for the support as I have had many ups and downs. I hope to be helpful to others in some small way as I continue this lawn journey!!


We're glad you're here! The place wouldn't be the same without you. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a second cup of coffee and reflecting on my one year anniversary here at TLF!
> 
> I have learned an awful lot from this community and proud to be a member. Thanks to so many of you for the support as I have had many ups and downs. I hope to be helpful to others in some small way as I continue this lawn journey!!
> 
> 
> 
> We're glad you're here! The place wouldn't be the same without you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Mr Ware 👍🏾


----------



## Ware

Listening to this gal talk about bermudagrass...

https://youtu.be/BwyBv0pNjg0


----------



## Powhatan

Cruising Chesapeake Bay heading up the east coast to Canada.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Watching Iowa pound Rutgers in the first half. 20-0 at the half. Just stuffed myself with taquitos and chicken wings. And now watching the boys have a one on one game of tackle football. Been a good day so far.


----------



## Ware

Enjoying a late lunch at @Feltner's... :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

That looks REEL good!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> Enjoying a late lunch at @Feltner's... :thumbup:


Looks delicious!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Image is loading . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Feltner

Ware said:


> Enjoying a late lunch at @Feltner's... :thumbup:


Looks like I'm behind on everything. That's what's up! Thank you for the support! But who's the ugly guy in the middle on the cup!?!


----------



## ctrav

Had some guacamole and Modelo Beer as my Cowboys knocked off the Skins. Now it's Chiefs and Raiders with my son...


----------



## Powhatan

Good fire, good beer, and good company. :beer:


----------



## daniel3507

Enjoying Live PD with some Wild Turkey 101


----------



## pennstater2005

Cigar, beer, football, music.


----------



## Powhatan

pennstater2005 said:


> Cigar, beer, football, music.


Looking at @pennstater2005 post and drinking the same kind of Samuel Adams Winter Lager that he is. :beer:


----------



## Powhatan

Such a nice day. Having some wine at one of our local vineyards. Cheers


----------



## Powhatan

Another nice day at the vineyard.


----------



## Ware

Powhatan said:


> Another nice day at the vineyard.


Jealous. I'm thinking about going to the range, but it's around 38°F here.


----------



## FlowRider

Watching Aaron Rodgers and Russell Wilson put on a quarterbacking clinic from the unfrozen tundra of Green Bay.

Football is better when you have a team still playing in January. Cowboys were mediocre again this season....

Tomorrow night is the LSU Fighting Tigers chance to win the Crystal Football in the Superdome in New Orleans.

I have a feeling it will be like watching a video game college football championship - they broke the score board!

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Ware

FlowRider said:


> ...Tomorrow night is the LSU Fighting Tigers chance to win the Crystal Football in the Superdome in New Orleans.


I think that trophy fell to the wayside in 2014 with the BCS era. It is my understanding the AFCA still awards it, but not until after the team returns home. This is what they play for now:


----------



## FlowRider

Yeah, I remember seeing that now, @Ware - thanks for the picture. I hope it brings good luck!

I think I still prefer that brilliant clear Crystal Football, but that gold tower looking thing will have to do, I guess....

I saw a sign at the Alabama game - "All I want for Christmas is a Natty Ring!" - pretty lady was holding it up.

Two great quarterbacks, two teams with great speed, two successful programs, and both want to win real badly...!


----------



## Powhatan

Chasing away evil spirits and consuming good ones :beer:


----------



## daniel3507

Sitting in the garage with the wife and margaritas enjoying the weather


----------



## FlowRider

Watching the iHeart Living Room Concert for America.

Dave Grohl played "Hero" on acoustic guitar from his home studio.

Billie Eilish is singing now. She has a very nice voice.


----------



## pennstater2005

Finishing the poly on the Cornhole boards. Penn State decals next. Smoking a CAO and drinking a Leinenkugel's.

Put this here because otherwise it would be in the hobbies, drinking, and smoking threads :lol:


----------



## BryanMcKenzie

Sitting in the garage trying to choose what should I do with my lawn mower, either give it a chance and fix it or throw away.


----------



## pennstater2005

Finishing the Cornhole boards up. Polyacrylic over the stickers so not to yellow them. Then spar urethane over that. Ten coats total!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Cornhole boards officially finished and hung up. Beer caps cover the redhead tapcons!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Cornhole boards officially finished and hung up. Beer caps cover the redhead tapcons!


Nice work! I like the hangers!

I made these back in 2012:


----------



## Ware




----------



## FlowRider

Ware said:


>


@Ware

Wow, I did not know you rode motorcycles. What bike is that in that picture? :bandit: Vulcan?

It looks like a Harley, but the emblem on the tank looks like a metric cruiser. It looks really cool. :thumbup:

Details, please?


----------



## Ware

FlowRider said:


> @Ware
> 
> Wow, I did not know you rode motorcycles. What bike is that in that picture? :bandit: Vulcan?
> 
> It looks like a Harley, but the emblem on the tank looks like a metric cruiser. It looks really cool. :thumbup:
> 
> Details, please?


It was a '98 Heritage Springer Softail (FLSTS). The tank emblem was their 95th anniversary one. I don't have it anymore - I traded up for two little girls. I don't think I put 50 miles on it the last year I had it, so I sold it. That was around the time I started getting serious about lawn care.

I used to ride a lot of dual sport too - mostly street legalized Honda XR650R's. I think I enjoyed those more.


----------



## FlowRider

Wow, times 100! I understand about not riding after you became a Dad, wise decision you made.

When I used to live in California, my dream bike was to take an XR650 and make it street legal. They had conversion kits, but the Cali regulators figured out the loophole and closed it. Never built one.

That is a cool bike you built there. I remember those Acerbis plastic gas tanks from Baja racing, so you could increase capacity to ride without carrying a gas can with you...!

I had a Suzuki Savage 250 enduro (two stroke) I rode through high school. Loved that bike. Yamaha XS650D I rode in college, so the wife and I could find parking close to the school. Loved that one too.

I eventually bought a Kawasaki KLR650 instead. I enjoyed it, but traded it in on my Concours 14....

I am still riding, but I head out to the countryside. Street riding in the city is way too dangerous....


----------



## Ware

FlowRider said:


> Wow, times 100! I understand about not riding after you became a Dad, wise decision you made.
> 
> When I used to live in California, my dream bike was to take an XR650 and make it street legal. They had conversion kits, but the Cali regulators figured out the loophole and closed it. Never built one.
> 
> That is a cool bike you built there. I remember those Acerbis plastic gas tanks from Baja racing, so you could increase capacity to ride without carrying a gas can with you...!
> 
> I had a Suzuki Savage 250 enduro (two stroke) I rode through high school. Loved that bike. Yamaha XS650D I rode in college, so the wife and I could find parking close to the school. Loved that one too.
> 
> I eventually bought a Kawasaki KLR650 instead. I enjoyed it, but traded it in on my Concours 14....
> 
> I am still riding, but I head out to the countryside. Street riding in the city is way too dangerous....


Yeah, the 650R's were beasts - unlike the factory street legal 650L's. The R's were the bike Honda built to compete in the Baja 1000. Kickstart only with like a 2-gal gas tank It would outrun everything but the gas station. The 6 gal Acerbis tank extended range considerably for dual sporters. One of mine had a Baja Designs light kit and the other one was more of a roll your own kit. We had no problems tagging them here in Arkansas, but it was difficult to find them for sale with a current title. Many people who bought them for off road use never registered them, so they just had the MSO. It's really a shame Honda only made them for a few years.


----------



## Powhatan

On the NC Outer Banks beach


----------



## Powhatan

Watching the 2021 Tour De France.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Sharpening my half moon edger while drinking a beer.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Just brushed the pool and collected a package containing PGR from the front porch, so I thought I'd stop in here to thank the seller.


----------

